# TrackIR selber bauen



## muertel (20. Mai 2008)

hallo

wahrscheinlich kennt jeder mehr oder weniger interessierte zocker dieses Gerät:

TrackIR 4RO - Premium head tracking view control immersion for flight racing and action simulator

Hier sieht man ja auch schon was man dafür so an Euro hinlegen kann 

Es handelt sich dabei um eine Art Webcam, welche auf den Bildschirm gestellt wird, diese funktioniert einerseits als Kamera und sendet zudem Infrarotlicht aus. Zusätzlich klemmt sich der Spieler Reflektoren an eine Mütze bzw. an ein Headset und das darauf reflektierte Infrarotlicht wird von der Kamera aufgenommen, von einer Software interpretiert und so die Kopfbewegungen des Spielers im Spiel umgesetzt.

Bilder sagen bekanntlich mehr als 1.000 Worte, deshalb hier ein Youtube-Link:

YouTube - Trackir view in 3 games.


ABER:



Es gibt die Möglichkeit, sich selber so ein Gerät zu basteln, wobei sich die Kosten auf MAXIMAL 30  belaufen. Das Teuerste an der Sache ist eine Webcam, wenn man die schon hat reichen max. 5 


Das wichtigste an der ganzen Sache ist natürlich die Software, welche das ganze umsetzt:

What is Freetrack ?


kurze Zusammenfassung: 

Man braucht:

1 Webcam (30fps und mehr!)
3 Infrarotdioden bzw. 3 normale Dioden
3 Widerstände (nur für die USB-Variante)
1 USB-Kabel (natürlich nur die USB-Variante) BZW:
1 oder mehrere 1,5V Batterien
1 Schirmkappe
1 Freetrack, das Program

Geduld und etwas Können 


hier noch ein video wie gezeigt wird wie man es machen KÖNNTE:

DIY 3 Point Clip for FreeTrack Tutorial

bzw.

YouTube - Free Track Construction



Nachdem ich mich in das Thema eingelesen habe, hab ich mir gleich eine alte Fernbedienung geschnappt, die Infrarotdiode entwendet und gleich einen ersten Versuch gestartet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fazit: Funktioniert tadellos, aber nur zwei Freiheitsgrade! Warum sich mit Mittelmaß zufriedengeben, wenn man alles haben kann 


Also habe ich mir folgenden Teile besorgt:

- eine Microsoft VX-1000 Webcam
- 3 Infrarotdioden mit großem Abstrahlwinkel (Conrad Electronic - Europas fhrendes Versandhandelsunternehmen fr Elektronik und Technik)
- 4 Meter Schaltlitze (zur sicherheit ^^)


Das "größte Problem" dabei ist eigentlich nur, dass man die 3 Dioden richtig verkabelt. Das lässt sich ganz einfach lösen, wenn man sie parallel schaltet (bei diesem Schaltplan sind schon die Positionen der Widerstände (Kästchen) eingezeichnet, welche man für die USB-Variante benötigt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nachdem ich das erledigt hatte, hab ich mir aus Draht ein "Geweih" gebastelt, welches jetzt die Dioden trägt. Wieder mal ein Bild, wie es jetzt aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Damit man auch bei Tageslicht den Tracker verwenden kann, kann man die Webcam öffnen, den IR-Filter entfernen und z.b.: ein Stück einer Diskette reinlegen, somit kommt nur noch das Infrarotlicht durch und das ganze System ist nicht mehr so anfällig für Fehler.



Sollte man ein USB - Kabel als Stromversorgung nehmen wollen, lässt sich das so lösen, dass man einfach vor jede Diode einen 35Ohm Widerstand einlötet (da USB ja 5V liefert und die Dioden nur 1,5V benötigen!)



Hier noch einige Videos wo ein selbstgebauter Tracker V2.1 verwendet wird (Flight Simulator X; Armed Assault; rFactor; Live for Speed; First Eagles; Aces High 2; GTR2; GT Legends):

YouTube - Aperçu de FreeTrack v2.1 avec FSX
YouTube - FreeTrack v2.1 Armed Assault
YouTube - FreeTrack v2.1 rFactor
YouTube - FreeTrack v2.1 Live for Speed
YouTube - FreeTrack v2.1 First Eagles
YouTube - FreeTrack v2.1 Aces High 2
YouTube - FreeTrack v2.1 GTR2
YouTube - FreeTrack v2.2 Grand Prix Legends




Anbei noch eine kurze Liste der Spiele (kopiert von der Website oben!), welche TrackIR unterstützen:


*First person shooters* :

America's Army - v2.8.2 (Only in HMMWV vehicle)
Armed Assault
Insurgency (mod, rudimentary implementation )


*Driving simulators :*

Colin McRae Dirt
F1 Challenge 99-02 (Using TIR_Attack, more info here)*
Grand Prix Legends (GPLShift 7.3.2)*
GTR2
GT Legends
Live for Speed S2 (W47)*
Netkar PRO
Race 07
rFactor v1.250
Richard Burns Rally (Using TIR_Attack 1.7, more info here)* 
Test Drive Unlimited 


*Flight Simulators :*

Aces High II v2.10 patch 2
Combat Flight Simulator 3 (Using TIR_Attack, more info here)*
Condor : The Competition Soaring Simulator
Enemy Engaged: Commanche vs Hokum 1.9
Evochron Renegades
Falcon 4.0 Allied Force
Falcon 4.0 OF
First Eagles: The Great War 1918
Flight Simulator 2002 and 2004 
Flight Simulator X
Il2-1946
IL2 Sturmovik
Jane's F/A-18
Lock On: Modern Air Combat
Lock On 1.1: Flaming Cliffs
Lomac 1.12
MiG Alley
Silent Wings
Strike Fighter Project One
X-Plane
Misc Simulators :
Ship Simulator 2006
TrainZ Simulator 2006
Virtual Sailor
RealFlight G3,5 


*Others Games :*

Arvoch conflict
Descent II
Eve Online
Future Pinball



Anmerkung: Die Youtube Videos stammen nicht von mir, ich verlinke sie hier nur um die Funktionsweise des Tracker zu zeigen! Ausserdem sei gesagt, dass man die Software sehr gut konfigurieren kann, ich z.b.: besitze einen 16:10 Widescreen Monitor und habe alles so eingestellt, dass wenn ich auf den rechten Teil des Bildschirms schau ich z.b. in GTR2 beim rechten Fenster raussehen kann. Nicht dass jemand der Meinung ist: "hey, wenn ich nach rechts gucke, sehe ich ja den Monitor nicht mehr und muss schielen!!!!" 


Fazit: Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so gut funktioniert. Da ich sehr gerne Simulationen spiele wie Armed Assault, GTR2, Live for Speed, Lock On und Microsoft Flight Simulator X hat mich das Ergebniss einfach nur umgehauen , wobei man auch anmerken sollte, dass z.b.: diese Spiele (welche ja auch das TrackIR unterstützten) KEINERLEI Konfiguration voraussetzen, sprich Software starten, Game starten, loslegen!


Ausserdem hat es mich im Endeffekt nur 30 gekostet (inkl. Webcam) und der eine Tag Bastelarbeit hat auch Spass gemacht. Ich habe natürlich keinen direkten Vergleich zu einem "richtigen" TrackIR, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, was es besser macht als diese Alternative!


Ein riesiges Dankeschön geht an Skeemo aus dem hardwareluxx-forum, welcher mir zur Seite stand und viele Hilfestellungen gab und mir die Möglichkeit, dieses "Wissen" jetzt an andere weiterzugeben und bei eventuellen Fragen zu helfen.

MFG


----------



## ShadowAlien (24. Mai 2008)

Hey, richtig klasse geschrieben und aufgelistet. Super Idee. Top


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2008)

Jetzt hab ich glatt lust bekommen mein Headset um zu rüsten.
Da sollte eigentlich genug Platz drauf sein.


----------



## muertel (25. Mai 2008)

Ich würde euch empfehlen, die käppi-variante zu bauen ^^

So kann man das teil immer hernehmen wenn mans braucht, wenn man die dioden am headset montiert hat man dauernd die antennen am kopf 

Und eines noch: Wer auch nur EINMAL Armed Assault oder irgendein Rennspiel damit gespielt hat, der wird sich am Abend das Teil noch ins Bett mitnehmen 

mfg


----------



## freakywilli3 (25. Mai 2008)

Netter Bericht glaub das werd ich auch mal basteln wenn ich zeit finde


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2008)

Mein Headset sieht eh grundsätzlich aus als hätte man Antennen auf dem Kopf und benutze tue ich es fast nie.
Das perfekte Opfer also .


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Mai 2008)

Coole Anleitung. Leider fehlen mit dazu noch 2x 226Bw-LCDs, damit ich in vollen Zügen das Tracking genießen kann


----------



## d00mfreak (25. Mai 2008)

Das werd ich mir gleich mal bauen. Hoffentlich taugt meine alte Webcam dafür, damit würde sie endlich mal Verwendung finden


----------



## muertel (25. Mai 2008)

Also wenn man die Webcam schon zur Hand hat, dann muss man sich nur noch überwinden, mit dem Basteln anzufangen 

Die IR-Dioden (UNBEDINGT die kaufen welche Ich verlinkt habe...die haben einen großen Abstrahlwinkel und das Licht erreicht die Kamera auch, wenn man den Kopf dreht  ) kosten grad mal 40Cent ^^

Von meinen Freunden wurde ich anfangs belächelt, als ich ihnen jedoch das Teil in Aktion vorführte war es auffallend ruhig in der Hütte 


die Herausforderung bei diesem Teil ist halt, die richtige Konfiguration zu finden... allerdings lassen sich für jedes Game Profile erstellen... Man kann sogar mittels Mausemulation die Maus aufn Desktop steuern (und somit KÖNNTE man auch Shooter spielen, aber das ist dann doch ein wenig *freaky* )


Übrigens: Ich studiere Molekularbiologie, hab dementsprechend Erfahrung mit Löten usw.  Also wenn sogar ich das hinbekommen haben, dann sollte das so gut wie jeder können!


@Wannseesprinter: Das Tracking funzt mit einem herkömmlichen 16:10 Monitor auch sehr gut, wie gesagt konzentriert man sich eh meist auf die Mitte des Bildschirms...

@Oldstyle: auf der Freetrack-Website kann man sich Bilder anschauen, wo ein Headset "umgebaut" wurde... kann ich zur "Inspiration" nur empfehlen 

Point model gallery


mfg


Nachtrag: Einen kleinen Nachteil gegenüber einen "echten" TrackIR hat das Teil schon, nämlich dass die FPS Webcam-bedingt auf max. 30fps begrenzt sind... Wenn allerdings in der nächsten Version die Unterstützung für die Wii Remote (100FPS) dazukommt, dann hat das Freetrack in meinen Augen keinerlei Nachteil mehr! Anbei noch die Liste der unterstützten Webcams (nebenbei bemerkt, die Eyetoy-Camera der Playstation kann man auch nutzen ^^)

Webcam compatibility


----------



## Adrenalize (26. Mai 2008)

Was evtl. auch noch eine Idee wäre: Arbeitsschutzbrillen. Siehe Bild.
Die kosten recht wenig, und wenn man sich da links und rechts und noch irgendwie in die Mitte ne IR-LED ranfriemelt müsste es doch gehen, oder? Wäre dann was für die Käppihasser-Fraktion.

So eine Brille empfiehlt iirc Johnny Lee auch in seinem Wii-Vorführvideo, er hat allerdings nur 2 LEds dran...

Was die Schaltung angeht: In Reihe mit einem vorwiderstand sollte auch gehen, oder? Der muss halt entsprechend gewählt sein, aber das muss er bei der Parallelschaltung ja auch.
Ich sehe jetzt bei Parallel keinen Vorteil. Wenn eine LED kaputtgeht, muss man die so oder so wechseln, ob die anderen 2 weiterbrennen oder nicht, ist eher Weihnachtsbaumtechnisch relevant. 
Aber ihr dürft mich gern korrigieren. Meine Elektrotechnik-Nebenfachkenntnisse sind... äh... begrenzt.


----------



## Adrenalize (26. Mai 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Das werd ich mir gleich mal bauen. Hoffentlich taugt meine alte Webcam dafür, damit würde sie endlich mal Verwendung finden


Für Rennspiele sicher geil. Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich mal den Lötkolben rauskramen soll. Was kostet so ne Wii Remote? 

Witzigerweise bietet sogar EVE Headtracking, dürfte mit der Außenkamera und ohne Cockpit aber grob shice kommen. 
Kannst es ja mal testen.


----------



## muertel (26. Mai 2008)

Da hast du natürlich recht ^^

Wegen der Arbeiterschutzbrille: Die LEDs sollten einen gewissen Abstand zueinander haben (die genauen Maße sind der Freetrack-Software zu entnehmen!)...

Deshalb ist die Käppi Variante so einfach, da man vorne das Drahtgestell gemütlich so biegen kann bis die Abstände passen.

Wii Remote sollte so ca. 30 Euro kosten, dat wär natürlich was... aber noch wird sie nicht von Freetrack unterstützt soviel ich weiss ^^

Rennspiele: ich habs das erste mal in GTR2 probiert... einfach software an, GTR2 starten... strecke laden und bevor man aus der Box fährt kurz auf "Motec" klicken (oben links!)...dann wird das TrackIR/Freetrack erkannt und funzt sofort tadellos ingame... Das Fahrgefühl ist natürlich sehr viel intensiver, da man ja nicht immer den Kopf ruhig hält und so sich die Sicht immer ein wenig bewegt (wie halt im richtigen Auto!)... auch die Kurven sind leichter anzufahren, da man ja genau sieht wie "scharf" sie ist... Auch bei Flugsimulationen ist das Ding ne Wucht: Ich spiele viel Lock On und da ist es ja wichtig, im Dogfight den Gegner immer im Blick zu haben... früher mit joystick und maus war das ein schönes gefummel... jetzt geht das locker von der hand, einfach GEIL


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Mai 2008)

Das ganze jetzt noch damit kombinieren,dann wär die Illusion fast Perfekt.


----------



## muertel (26. Mai 2008)

ach wenn dann ordentlich:

YouTube - FMS on LFS using X-sim, Few laps in XF-GTR

Die anleitung dazu gibs auch im netz 

DAS wär doch mal was, kann hier jemand schweißen 



mfg


----------



## fetter_san (26. Mai 2008)

Schöne Sache, das ganze auszuprobieren ist wirklich eine Überlegung wert 
Vielen Dank für die Beiträge muertel


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (26. Mai 2008)

Aufn TrackIR war ich schon lange geil, nur für den Preis zu wenig Spiele die es unterstützen... die Lösung hier find ich allerdings SEHR geil *daumen und großer fußzeh hoch!* ^^

Conrad ist ja mal schlimm... nach jedem Schritt im Bestellvorgang kommt so ne Uhr mit "Bitte Warten"-Text... ich hab schon gedacht ich hätte Timeout aber nach 3 Minuten gehts dann doch zum nächsten schritt weiter, also einfach warten! O_o


Webcam und die Dioden sind bestellt, Widerstände hat Vadder noch im Schrank.... hab sogar ein zweites Medusa 5.1 Headset das ich dafür verbasteln kann ^^

Webcam filter removal

hier auch eine Anleitung wie man die Microsoft Cam umbaut... ich weis allerdings nicht was "Blutac" heissen soll?
("Glue was too hard to work with in these tiny amounts and i was afraid of dropping some on the lens and ruining it, so micro slices of Blutac were used instead.")

Wenn die Teile da sind dann nur noch rausfinden wo beim USB die 5 volt rauskommen und die Löterei darf losgehen ^^


----------



## Adrenalize (26. Mai 2008)

Blu-Tack  Wikipedia

Ich nehme an sowas wie Tesa Powerstrips oder Ähnliches geht da auch. Kannst es auch mit Kleber versuchen, aber halt nicht auf die Linse tropen. Was auch gehen sollte: Ein Stück Diskette oder belichtetes Filmnegativ in Größe des IR-Filters zurechtschneiden und dort einfügen, wo der IR-filter war. Das hält je nach Kamera dann evtl. sogar ohne Kleben.


----------



## muertel (26. Mai 2008)

Na dann, frohes Basteln 


Beachtet bitte die Abmessungen in meiner angehängten Grafik... Sollte man beim Abschneiden der Kabel/Litzen im Hinterkopf haben 

Bei einem Headset sollte man auch darüber nachdenken, ob man statt der "3 - Point - Variante" nicht lieber einen Clip bastelt, für die ganz faulen die Daten wiederum im Anhang


----------



## Revolution (26. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es sehr interessant!

Gibt es eine möglichkeit die maus per kopfbewegungen zu steuern?
dann könnt ma eigentlich alle spiele damit steuern.


----------



## muertel (26. Mai 2008)

ja, es gibt die möglichkeit auf "Mausemulation" zu stellen!


Damit kann man dann die Maus unter Windows steuern bzw. wie du sagst,in jedem Spiel...


----------



## bkunlimited (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo muertel,

könntest du bitte ein Foto von deinem "Geweih" mit den LEDs bei Tageslicht machen und hier mal reinstellen? Was muss man denn bzgl. des Abstandes der LEDs untereinander beachten?


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (28. Mai 2008)

So die genannte Webcam ist schonmal angekommen ^^

Aber irgendwas stimmt hier nicht...

1) Das Bild wo man dich mit Headset aufm Kopf sieht ist 800*600 aber die Microsoft VX-1000 macht nur 640*480, hast du am ende doch ne andre Webcam benutzt?

2) auf dem Screenshot vom FreeTrack steht bei dir Source %USB\VID.... bei mir steht da "Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000" oder halt das Demo Video  ...ich hab jetzt drei mal Fehlermeldung bekommen irgendwas mit nem Filter der nicht Aktiv ist, aber dann hats auch mal geklappt und das hier ist rausgekommen:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20 FPS? sollte da nicht 30 stehen?


----------



## PIx3L (28. Mai 2008)

Naja, sagen wirs mal so.
Wenn du sie parallel schaltest bekommt jede Diode die gleiche Spannung also Voltzahl ab. In dem USB Fall hier bekommt dann also jede 5V. Schaltest du sie aber in Reihe, würde sich die 5 Volt auf 3 aufteilen, also jede dementsprechend 5 / 3 Volt bekommen. Also im Endeffekt 1,666 Volt. Dann würde ein einziger sehr kleiner Widerstand ausreichen um alle auf die benötigten 1,5 Volt zu bringen. 

Das größte Problem ist nur wenn eine von Dioden mal ausfallen sollte. Gehen wir mal vom schlimmsten Fall aus, also das die letzte Diode durchraucht. Dann bekommen die erste und die zweite Diode volle jeweils 2,5 Volt ab und rauchen dann auch ab. Dann hast du anstatt einer defekten gleich noch die anderen beiden auch ins Nirvana gejagt. 

Von daher würde ich immer zu der parallelen Variante raten, wenn da mal eine durchbrennt ist das nicht weiter schlimm. Einfach die eine ersetzen und gut ist.


----------



## muertel (29. Mai 2008)

@Z3R0B4NG: Also gut, der reihe nach:

Ich hab das Bild nur auf 800*600 skaliert, orginal ist es 640*480!

Auf dem einen Bild (wo die Freetrack Software zu sehen ist) benutze ich noch die Eyetoy Kamera der PS2, deshalb steht dort "Source %USB\VID...."


Du solltest zusätzlich beim Menüpunkt "Camera" die Helligkeit der Webcam runterdrehen...dann ist sie nicht mehr so empfindlich auf Störungen!


Bezüglich der "fps" gilt: Eben mit den Kameraeinstellungen rumspielen, irgendwann kriegt man 30 FPS! Wenn man IR Dioden benutzt, sollte man den IR-Filter in der Kamera entfernen und dort ein Stück Diskette z.b. reinlegen...das eliminiert auch Störungen!

Unten mal meine Einstellungen, damit krieg ich immer über 25FPS, durch mehr Rumspielen könnten noch 5 rausschauen 

@bkunlimited: die Abmessungen für das "Geweih" sind auf der Seite vorher, einfach die Bilder anschauen 

Fotos folgen morgen, grad keine Digicam zur Hand


MFG


----------



## Kone (30. Mai 2008)

hallo leute erstma muss ich sagen is ne geile idee, aber eins würde mich interressieren undzwar ob das auch funzt bei counter strike source...??
lonens wert wenn man ma wieder am "taktischwarten" ist und man mehrere zugänge im augebehälten muss ....
also ne schnelle antwort wär cool...!?

wäre auf jeden was wofür ich mir bissel bastelzeit nehmen würde....


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (30. Mai 2008)

so... hab mal die MS Cam auf gemacht, den UV Filter entfernt (ist dabei übrigens in der mitte durchgebrochen ^^ ) und wie beschrieben eine Diskette geopfert, hab allerdings nix festgeklebt, nur reingelegt in das viereck... mal schauen obs auch so hält.

Das Ergebniss ist schonmal vielversprechend, ich kann den Schädel im Freetrack schon relativ gezielt bewegen mit der Fernbedienung (knopf gedrückt halten)

Das Fenster direkt hinter mir störte extrem, hab eben deine Settings getestet jetzt sieht man fast garnichts mehr ausser der LED 

mit Fernbedienung schaut dann etwa so aus:

YouTube - Webcam IR-Filter removed
(damit man noch was erkennt die helligkeit noch etwas reingedreht  )
^^


----------



## muertel (30. Mai 2008)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> ... und wie beschrieben eine Diskette geopfert...



Geopfert? Ein Wunder dass es noch Leute gibt die sowas zuhause haben 


Das Problem bei den Webcams ist halt, dass die angegebenen FPS immer die MAXIMALEN darstellen, welche erreicht werden können... also in ich mit meinen konstanten 27-28FPS schon seeeeehr zufrieden 


Dann jetzt mal ran ans Basteln ^^


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (31. Mai 2008)

Jaaa okee ich hab die Diskette aus der letzte Ecke im Schrank mit nem Treiber von 1998 drauf für ein CD-Rom Laufwerk das schon Jahre nicht mehr existiert dafür vernichtet ;P

(besser?)


----------



## Angelo677 (31. Mai 2008)

Bin echt neugirig geworden,vorallem als leidenschaftlicher Bastler.

Hab da ma eine Frage,müsste es nicht auch funzen das ganze mit reflektoren zu bastel(wie beim orginal halt)
wenn ich nu einfach ne cap oda so mit scotchlite folie beklebe,
und mir nen Station mit sagen wir mal 4 IR-Ermittern unter den monitor stell?
Wäre allemal angenehmer als jedes "Geweih"

Und wie kann man eigentl. jetzt schon mehr als 30 fsp rausholen,hab keine cam oda ähnliches gefunden die das bietet?


----------



## muertel (1. Juni 2008)

Du hast natürlich recht, es SOLLTE funzen... tut es auch, aber leider nicht so perfekt wie mit aktiven Clip/Geweih 

Mehr als 30 FPS bietet die Wii Remote, welche in der kommenden Version von Freetrack unterstützt wird (soll an die 100FPS liefern für 30  ^^)...


Damit hat man dann eine super infrarotempfindliche Kamera mit dem man viel mehr machen kann als nur freetrack...(

Damit sollte es dann auch einfach sein, das ganze passiv laufen zu lassen, sprich mit Reflektoren und IR-Emittern... ich merke von meinem Geweih absolut gar nix, ist ja nur ganz dünner, gebogener Draht, der muss ja nix aushalten


----------



## Angelo677 (1. Juni 2008)

Ja über den Wii hab ich mich auch schon erkundigt,gibts ja sogar mit usb für unter 20 und dafür 100fps,nur die technik davon is mir noch en rätsel,is dat ding nun ne cam oder en bewegungsensor.wie muss man dat nu umbauen,gehen von der Wii Console irgendwelche IR-signale aus oder wie funzt dat?
Für wann is denn nu genau die unterstützung der Wii Remote von Freetrack angesagt


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Juni 2008)

Ob Cam oder Sensor weiss ich nicht, ist aber vermutlich auch egal. eine optische Maus tastet das Licht ja auch mit einer Fotodiode ab, afaik. Letzlich egal, Hauptsache es ist sehr genau und präzise, was bei der Wiimote ja der Fall zu sein scheint.

Das Prinzip ist folgendes: Bei der Wii wird eine stationäre Leiste mit IR-LEDs beim Fernseher aufgestellt. Die Konsole kann woanders stehen. Die Wiimote in deiner Hand fängt die  IR-Strahlung auf und gibt wohl die Werte per Funk oder was auch immer an die Konsole weiter, welche daraus Position und Bewegung trianguliert.
So zumindest stelle ich es mir vor.
Fürs Headtracking dreht man das Ganze um, nutzt die Wiimote als Cam und bewegt mit dem Kopf die IR-LEDs. Ist auch die bessere Lösung für den PC, den dort spielt man ja mit Lenkrad, Maus +Tastatur usw. Da müsste man die Wiimote an den Kopf binden, weil man keine Hand frei hat.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (1. Juni 2008)

das kann aber auch nich sein. bei der Wii machste ja auch keine IR-LEDs an den TV drann O_o

und die frage ist wollen die die Wiimote als steuergerät verwenden wie es vorgesehen ist, oder wollen sie die als Cam missbrauchen?


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Juni 2008)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> das kann aber auch nich sein. bei der Wii machste ja auch keine IR-LEDs an den TV drann O_o



Doch macht man. In diesem Vid kann man die Leiste mit den IR-Dioden drin sehen. Diese liegt normalerweise irgendwo vor dem Fernseher, der Kerl im Video hat halt die ganze Geschichte nur so "umgebaut", dass das Bild gemäss der Position der Person vor dem Bildschirm angepasst wird, und so 3-dimensional wirkt


----------



## Angelo677 (1. Juni 2008)

ok,dank euch.Wii benutzt also letzlich genau das selbe prinzip wie en TrackIr,gut zu wissen..wird nur noch zeit für die passende software.Dann funzt dat ding auch beliebig am pc und kost weniger als ne passabele webcam.
Dann werd ich mal mit em basteln beginnen,noch mit webcam bald mit Wii Remote.Und mit nem 24 Zoller lohnt sich der Tracker um so mehr


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (2. Juni 2008)

Also 35 Ohm müssen die Widerstände haben?
Shit dann muss ich wieder was kaufen vadder hat in seinem Schrank tausend größen drinn aber keine mit 35...


//edit:
okee ich geb auf kann mir mal jemand verraten wo man 35 Ohm widerstände bestellen kann?
gibts ja nichtmal in ebay das zeug O_o


----------



## Angelo677 (6. Juni 2008)

So leutz bin nu mit dem Basteln fertig,gibt da nur ein Problem.
Hab mir die MS VX1000 geholt.Wie empfehlen nur meine Fsp Rate schwankt bösest von 25-30fsp teils sogar darunter.
Was hab ich nu verkehrt gemacht oder eingestellt.
Bitte im Hilfe...


----------



## muertel (7. Juni 2008)

Hast du den IR-Filter entfernt?

Denk dran, die 30FPS sind die theoretisch max. möglichen, welche die Cam erreichen kann...

Als ersten Schritt empfiehlt sich die Entfernung des IR-Filters, zweitens muss man mit den Einstellungen rumspielen (Auflösung der Cam, usw.usw...)...es gibt nicht DIE ultimativen einstellungen...das muss jeder selbst rausfinden!

30FPS sind mit der VX1000 möglich, rumprobieren ist angesagt ^^

mfg


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Juni 2008)

wat ist mit http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ielen-wir-morgen-3d-auf-normalem-monitor.html
?

Ist das nicht auch sowas?


----------



## muertel (8. Juni 2008)

Es funzt nach dem gleichen Prinzip...

NUR wird hier (mit den Infrarotdioden und der Wii-Remote) von einem 2D-Bild (wie es eben von Monitoren, Fernsehern ausgegeben wird) der Eindruck erweckt 3-Dimensional zu sein, einfach weil sich das Bild ändert je nachdem wo der Betrachter steht!

Beim Headtracking wird nur die Kopfbewegung ingame umgesetzt...


----------



## Angelo677 (8. Juni 2008)

Danke hat sich erledigt,meine Lösung für nen IR-Filter(wie zb. Stück film o. Diskette) war nitt dat ware,hatte ne abdeckung von ner alten Fernbedienung drauf.
Jetzt ohne die hab ich 28-31 fsp.nur Jitter-Anzeige is teilweise extrem hoch.
Wie relevant ist Jitter?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Juni 2008)

Angelo677 schrieb:


> Danke hat sich erledigt,meine Lösung für nen IR-Filter(wie zb. Stück film o. Diskette) war nitt dat ware,hatte ne abdeckung von ner alten Fernbedienung drauf.
> Jetzt ohne die hab ich 28-31 fsp.nur Jitter-Anzeige is teilweise extrem hoch.
> Wie relevant ist Jitter?



Biste och nen Berliner, oda wat?


----------



## Angelo677 (8. Juni 2008)

Nene bin kein Dunkeldeutscher...nur zu faul alles aus zu schreiben


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (13. Juni 2008)

it's done!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



YouTube - FreeTrack Headset TEST


verwendetes material:
1x 39 ohm widerstand (gibt etwas über 100mA für die IR-LEDs)
3x IR-LED (siehe Conrad link erstes posting)
3x Ständer von Star Trek Micro Machines (um etwas Abstand vom Kopf zu gewinnen)
1 stück Schlauch von der Wasserkühlung
Doppelseitig klebbares Klettband (aus dem Baumarkt) damit man die LEDs ohne viel aufwand vom Headset entfernen kann.


Zuerst habe ich versucht einfach alle 3 LEDs wie die beiden rechts und links anzubringen (also ohne die verlängerung mit dem Wakü schlauch), das hat allerdings nicht sauber funktioniert.
In den Einstellungen hat man einmal "3 points clip" das ist aber für einen ganz anderen Aufbau vorgesehen ( -> http://www.free-track.net/images/point_model_gallery/scotch_02.jpg ) und hat bei mir nur Fehler bis hin zum Programmcrash verursacht!
"3 Points Cap" hingegen hat soweit sauber funktioniert nur hoch und runter schauen hat nicht geklappt weil die dritte LED vorne auf der Kappe sitzen muss und meine LEDs waren in einer Reihe (also wie auf dem Foto im ersten Beitrag des Threads!)... nach der Verlängerung funktioniert auch hoch und runter schauen sauber.



Noch ein paar Tipps, wer noch keine LEDs gelötet hat, die Dinger haben + und - also drauf achten nicht zu verpolen sonst bleiben die dunkel. (durch verpolen gehen die LEDs übrigens nicht kaputt)
Bei Widerständen ist es egal wie rum.

Ein widerstand mit 39 Ohm funktioniert genauso gut, müssen also keine 35 sein.
In reihe schalten ist überhaupt kein Problem.


Ich hab mal meine Mutter drann gesetzt, sie hatte eine Brille auf und die LEDs haben in in den Brillengläsern reflektiert, also Brillenträger dürfen Nebenwirkungen erwarten.


----------



## Angelo677 (13. Juni 2008)

Der längere der Beiden drähte an ner LED ist übrigens dieser Plus-Pol


----------



## muertel (14. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube im Kopf zu haben dass es genau bei diesen LEDs umgekehrt ist 

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, man kann es ja versuchen, passieren wird nix...


@Z3R0B4NG: sieht super aus ^^

Jetzt bin ich schon mal auf deine Erfahrungsberichte vom praktischen Einsatz gespannt


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (14. Juni 2008)

Erfahrungsbericht Nummer 1:

YouTube - Race Driver GRID - Drift with FreeTrack / TrackIR

^^


Race Driver GRID
dafür dass das Spiel dummerweise NICHT für den TrackIR optimiert ist *zähneknirsch* (obwohl Codemasters den Code schon bei Dirt gemacht hatten und das Game die selbe engine nutzt, der Code also quasi schon fertig da liegt!) funktioniert es noch ganz akzeptabel.

Erstmal kann man nur rechts / links oben / unten kucken in dem Spiel, zweitens ist in der mitte eine unschöne Deadzone, heisst er zentriert in der mitte viel zu stark, das muss man dann per Software wieder umgehen und blablabla



Zu meiner Konstruktion. Funktioniert so weit sehr gut, allerdings muss ich unbedingt den Waküschlauch irgendwie schwarz bekommen (klebeband oder so) denn das durchsichtige zeug reflektiert.
Zweitens ICH HASSE mein Fenster, trotz diskette, trotz allen settings, Tagsüber knallt das hinter mir so rein das FreeTrack total durchdreht... muss mir da noch was einfallen lassen.

Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Ergebnis durchaus zufriden (die kinderkrankheiten bekomm ich noch in den griff ;P ) allerdings würd ich es doch mal sehr gerne mit einem orginal TrackIR 4 vergleichen.


Bei GRID musste ich allerdings auch die Details ein stück runterdrehen, die Cam schluckt doch ganz gut FPS.


//EDIT:

So ich hab das ganze Design nochmal umgeworfen als ich das Lenkrad auf den Tisch gepackt habe musste die Cam nämlich oben auf den TFT rauf und dann hats nicht mehr sauber geklappt mit dem hoch und runter schauen
Die Cam stand die ganze zeit auf dem Tisch hat also schräg hoch geschaut, auch noch genau aus dem Fenster raus.

Ich hab mich nochmal etwas auf der FreeTrack Seite umgeschaut und das CAP Design sieht vor das 2 LEDs vorne an der Kappe sind und die mittlere direkt am Kopf, also genau andersrum wie meins war!
Ich hab das Headset dem entsprechend angepasst und jetzt funktioniert es viel besser, auch mit CAM über dem TFT!
Muss das ganze nur nochmal etwas stabieler verarbeiten bei gelegenheit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




//edit2:

*Race Driver GRID* bekommt mit Patch 1.2 ende nächster woche TrackIR support!!! *freu*
Quelle: Race Driver: GRID - Infos zum Patch V1.2 für PC und Xbox 360 - News - SPEEDMANIACS.DE

hab mein headset übrigens eingestampft und mir ne Kappe gebaut, war mir zu wackelig das gestell und die Kabel haben nach ner weile nur noch genervt weils zu schwer aufm kopf war, mit kappe ist schön leicht und ich kanns 5.1 sys benutzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muertel (24. Juli 2008)

Sooo, bin endlich auch mal wieder hier 

@Z3R0B4NG: also die Kappe sieht SUPER aus, RESPEKT ^^

Hat GRID nun den TrackIR Support erhalten? Dann würd ich das Game auch mal antesten, nur so aus Spass 

Wie hast du vorher GRID gesteuert? hast du das Tool PPJOY benutzt? wenn ja, dann bitte um Bericht... ich versuche schon lange das Tool zum laufen zu bringen, aber irgendwie ruckelt das dann extrem... normale Freetrack funzt ohne Probleme und ich würde gerne Freetrack UND PPJOY in Kombination nutzen (in Lock On gibt es nur ein 2DOF Cockpit und mit dem PPJOY sollte es möglich sein, eine 3. Achse zu erstellen...es funzt, aber es ruckelt)

deshalb bitte um Bericht, wenns bei dir klappt dann hab ich wahrscheinlich bei den Einstellungen was übersehen


mfg

edit: wärs möglich die Kappe aus mehreren Perspektiven zu knipsen? Hab meine Konstruktion wieder mal umgebaut und finds echt super von dir gemacht, alles schön "versteckt"  

Das Geweih vorne ist nämlich sehr empfindlich bei mir und wenn man das so macht wie du dann hat man das problem nicht ^^

danke schonmal


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (27. Juli 2008)

Also GRID hat jetzt TrackIR support 2-DOF mit dem Patch 1.2 bekommen.
Davor musste man das mit PPToy machen, das war aber nicht sooo toll der richtige support fühlt sich schon ganz anders an.

Allerdings wirst du feststellen das GRID auf einmal nicht mehr startet sobald FreeTrack und Patch 1.2 installiert sind!
Das selbe problem hat CMR Dirt übrigens auch (klar selber hersteller).

Da gibts aber einen kleinen Workarround um es doch zum laufen zu bekommen!

Hier > FreeTrack Forum - Freetrack-installation kills GRID/DiRT < posting #3 erklärt das Komplett und hat dann auch einwandfrei funktioniert nach bissen rumprobieren.
Es gibt keine einstellungen die man im Spiel sehen könnte, das es geklappt hat merkst du erst wenn du das rennen gestartet hast und sich *dein kopf* bewegt wie er soll 

FreeTrack Forum - Freetrack-installation kills GRID/DiRT


allerdings kann ich von der MS VX-1000 nur abraten, die will bei mir jedes mal wenn ich die Steckerleiste vom PC über nacht aus hatte das ich die Treiber neu installiere... auch bei dem frisch installiertem Vista wieder also mach ich die Webcam nur drann wenn ich FreeTrack nutzen will...
Ich hoffe das bald die neue version von FreeTrack kommt die dann mit der WiiMote (100FPS!) funktioniert...

Bei der Kappe hab ich die Kabel unten drunter eigentlich nur mit klebeband festgeklebt das es da bleibt wo es ist.... 

der Witz an der ganzen Sache ist das ich GRID jetzt nicht mehr gezockt habe seit die Funktion so drinn ist wie ich es haben will ;P


----------



## muertel (30. Juli 2008)

Harhar, das kenn ich 

Mir geht es bei den Sachen immer hauptsächlich ums Basteln, wenns dann mal super funktioniert dann brauch ich wieder was Neues 

Aber so Armed Assault mit TrackIR hat schon was, nur wird mir nach einer Stunde hardcorezocken schwindlig vom Luftanhalten beim Schiessen (damit man gut zielen kann ^^)... da verkommt das Gamen zur Arbeit 

Am Besten ist immer noch Test Drive Unlimited... Sonntags mit einem Mustang mit H-Schaltung und manueller Kupplung (G25 Rulez ^^) und TrackIR gemütlich durch die Landschaft gondeln, den dröhnenden Bass spüren wenn der Motor im Leerlauf vor sich hin blubbert und sich die Gegend anschauen...DAS ist Gaming


----------



## d00mfreak (30. Juli 2008)

Nach detektivischer Treibersuche hab ich endlich nen Treiber für meine (No-Name- ) Webcam gefunden, welcher die Bildausgabe über DirectShow und damit Freetrack unterstützt. Danach hab ich mir noch die Finger verbrannt, als ich mit dem Feuerzeug vor der Webcam rumgespielt hab  

In EVE Online klappt es einwandfrei, im FSX hab ich es noch net zum Laufen bekommen. Mal gucken, ob ich genügend alte Fernbedienungen finde, um an LEDs zu kommen...


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Juli 2008)

Hehe, aber bringts das in EVE jetzt? TrackIR ist ja eher was für Cockpits und nicht für "um das Schiff rumschwirrende Kameradronen" (so erklärt CCP die außenansicht im Kanon) oder nicht?


----------



## muertel (31. Juli 2008)

@d00mfreak: bei FSX MUSST du auf jeden fall bei "Output" : -> Flight Simulator X (SimConnect) anwählen! (und NUR bei FSX, das funzt bei anderen Games nicht  )

Danach nur noch die Achsen auswählen, FSX unterstützt ja 6DOF, d.h. du kannst dich eigentlich relativ frei im Cockpit bewegen und das Tracking kommt besonders geil rüber


----------



## d00mfreak (31. Juli 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hehe, aber bringts das in EVE jetzt? TrackIR ist ja eher was für Cockpits und nicht für "um das Schiff rumschwirrende Kameradronen" (so erklärt CCP die außenansicht im Kanon) oder nicht?



Das Spiel handhabt das so, dass am Punkt, wo die Kamera ist, sozusagen auch der "Kopf" sitzt. Wenn man nun rumguckt, dreht sich das Bild von dieser Position aus gesehen herum. In etwa das Selbe wie wenn man im Spiel die rechte Maustaste gedrückt hält, und man dann die Maus rumschiebt, nur dass diese Aufgabe nun der Kopf erledigt. N' bissl störend ist, dass der Zoom nicht mehr so nah ans Ramumschiff rankommt wie normalerweise. Mal guggen, ob sich das irgendie beheben lässt.



muertel schrieb:


> @d00mfreak: bei FSX MUSST du auf jeden fall bei "Output" : -> Flight Simulator X (SimConnect) anwählen! (und NUR bei FSX, das funzt bei anderen Games nicht  )
> 
> Danach nur noch die Achsen auswählen, FSX unterstützt ja 6DOF, d.h. du kannst dich eigentlich relativ frei im Cockpit bewegen und das Tracking kommt besonders geil rüber



Danke für den Tipp. Ich hab die ganze Zeit im FSX nach einer entsprechenden Option gesucht


----------



## muertel (31. Juli 2008)

wegen dem Zoom: vielleicht ein wenig mit den Reglern rumspielen unter "Profile"... musste das z.b. beim FSX auch machen, da ich entweder kaum gezoomt habe bzw. gleich 50 Meter HINTER dem flugzeug war


----------



## Reuter (17. August 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was die Schaltung angeht: In Reihe mit einem vorwiderstand sollte auch gehen, oder? Der muss halt entsprechend gewählt sein, aber das muss er bei der Parallelschaltung ja auch.
> Ich sehe jetzt bei Parallel keinen Vorteil. Wenn eine LED kaputtgeht, muss man die so oder so wechseln, ob die anderen 2 weiterbrennen oder nicht, ist eher Weihnachtsbaumtechnisch relevant.
> Aber ihr dürft mich gern korrigieren. Meine Elektrotechnik-Nebenfachkenntnisse sind... äh... begrenzt.



Das hat mit der Ausfallsicherheit rein garnichts zu tun.
LEDs, die in Reihe geschaltet sind, zeigen ein unerwünschtes Verhalten.
Nämlich einen exponentiellen Stromanstieg in Abhängigkeit von der Spannung.

Das äußert sich dann beispielsweise wie folgt.
Hängen 2 LEDs am USB Port in Reihe, leuchten beide schön hell auf.
Kommt noch eine Dritte hinzu, ist aufeinmal essig mit der Leuchtkraft.
De facto leuchtet hier garnichts mehr. Grund? Die Kennlinie der gesamten
Schaltung ist nicht mehr linear. Es muss ein gewisses Maß an Spannung
erreicht werden, damit überhaupt Strom durch die LEDs fließt und sie emittieren.

Bei einer Parallelschaltung verhält sich besagte Kennlinie so wie sie soll:
Linear, soll heißen: Doppelte Spannung = Doppelter Strom.

Näheres dazu hier: moddingtech.de - Casemodding, Tuning, Electronics [LEDs in Reihe oder Parallel schalten?]


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (22. August 2008)

muertel schrieb:


> edit: wärs möglich die Kappe aus mehreren Perspektiven zu knipsen?



hab ich ja ganz vergessen...

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




meine LEDs sind übrigens in reihe geschaltet mit einem Vorwiederstand.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. August 2008)

Das ist mal richtig klasse  Da mein Vater Elektriker gelernt hat und zudem noch nen Hobbyraum besitzt mit vielen Instrumenten, et., werd ich ihn mal anhauen, das er mir auch sowas bastelt.

Riesiges Danke an den Threadersteller (hab den Namen vergessen ^^)


----------



## muertel (22. August 2008)

@Z3R0B4NG: Klasse Arbeit... und ein großes Dankeschön für die Bilder... Wenn ich an meinem Tracker mal wieder rumbastle, werde ich versuchen es so wie du zu machen, sind die Kabel schön versteckt ^^ (gibs keine Druckstellen/Schmerzen durch die Kabel?)


----------



## Xerver (27. August 2008)

erst mal danke die ganze anleitung hab jetzt voll lust mein headset zu bestücken^^

nur hab ich eine frage zur "bedienung"

wenn mann nun alles zum laufen bekommen hat und dann es in einem spiel verwenden will, um sich umzuschauen, dann muss man ja seinen kopf drehen. so nun wenn man den kopf dereht um auf dem bildschirm die kammera zu drehen, dann dreht siche die das bild im game dass verstehe ich aber wie zur hölle sieht man es dann selbst??? man schaut ja dann nach links oder nach rechtz aber ja nicht auf den bildschirm^^

sry wenn ich so blöd fragen muss^^

MfG

Xerver


----------



## TheRealBecks (29. August 2008)

Wow, absolut geile Sache! Hatte von diesem TrackIR damals schon etwas gehört, aber noch nie gesehen, wie es überhaupt funktioniert. Ich werde mir den Link deines Tutorials speichern und bei der nächsten Möglichkeit einfach mal selber testen und basteln. Wirklich klasse!


----------



## muertel (10. September 2008)

@Xerver: Es gibt ja bekanntlich keine blöden Fragen 

Im Prinzip hast du ja recht, nur stellt man halt die Empfindlichkeit so ein, dass wenn man seinen Kopf z.b. nur 2 cm nach rechts bewegt, bewegt der Charakter ingame den Kopf um 90° nach rechts!

Ich hab mit ein bisschen rumfummeln das ganze so eingestellt, dass wenn ich auf den rechten Teil meines Monitors (22" Widescreen) schaue, dann bewegt sich ingame die Kamera um 90°!

So funzt es dann perfekt und man hat doch alles im Blick!


----------



## Schattenschritt (21. September 2008)

Kann mal jemand pls. ein Video mit Fraps aufnehmen wo er Crysis oder einen anderen Ego-Shooter zockt ?? 
Danke-


----------



## muertel (23. September 2008)

Da scheinst du wohl was nicht richtig verstanden zu haben 


Man könnte "theoretisch" damit einen Shooter zocken, doch praktisch macht es so gut wie keinen Sinn^^

Wo es Sinn macht ist Armed Assault, Rennspiele und Flugsims...da hat man durch einen Tracker sogar Vorteile gegenüber anderen Spielern


----------



## swennie01 (29. September 2008)

Habe mir das Ding nach der tollen Anleitng gebaut und es funktioniert einwandfrei im Virtual Cockpit. Zum Einstellen und betätigen der Schalter im FSX schlate ich jedoch in die 2-D Ansicht um. Freetrack reagiert nun so, dass sich alles, inclusive das Panel mit der Kopfbewegung verschiebt. Kann man das evtl. noch abändern, also Freetrack im 2-D Cockpit?

MfG
swennie01


----------



## muertel (29. September 2008)

Das ist bei mir auch so, ich glaube nicht dass sich das noch irgendwie ändern lässt! Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle beim Googeln nix gefunden  

Ausserdem, sollte man sich im 2D Cockpit umsehen können, wäre es ja wieder ein 3D Cockpit, right 

(wenn du dich selber auf die Suche machen willst, kannst du statt nach Freetrack und FSX auch nach TrackIR suchen, alle Games erkennen nämlich Freetrack als TrackIR, also gelten für beide Systeme die gleichen Bedingungen^^)


Was passt dir denn im virtual Cockpit nicht? Ich komme damit gut zurecht, auch mit dem Schalter klicken... am Anfang wars etwas mühsam, da man dauernd ein bisschen gewackelt hat und so mit der Maus nicht genau den Schalter getroffen hat, aber wenn man in der Software ein wenig Deadzone einstellt, dann geht das wunderbar!


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (12. Oktober 2008)

v2.2 ist inzwischen raus jetzt kann man die WiiMote + passenden Bluetooth Dongle als Cam benutzen -> 100 fps anstadt 30 wie bei der Webcam.

bleibt nur die Frage ob sich das vom Preis/Aufwand noch lohnt oder ob man dann nicht lieber gleich den orginal TrackIR käuft.


----------



## muertel (13. Oktober 2008)

Für Leute die sowieso ne WII zuhause stehen haben ist das ne super Sache


----------



## celli (3. November 2008)

Die idee ist sehr gut nur irgendwie kann ich mir den nutzen von diesem Tracking nicht so ganz vorstellen. Wenn ich diese Ausrüstung beutze dann guckt ich z.b bei einem Flugsimulator nach links wenn ich meinen kopf nach links bewege. Aber wenn ich anch links gucke seh ich meine Bildschirm nicht mehr.
Kann mir bitte einer helfen das zu verstehen.


----------



## muertel (3. November 2008)

Das wurde schon öfters in diesem Thread gefragt und auch beantwortet, aber bitte 

Man stellt natürlich die Steuerung so ein, dass sich der Sichtwinkel ingame um 90° ändert, während man selbst vor dem Monitor nur auf den linken/rechten Bildschirmrand schaut, sprich seinen Kopf nur ein paar Grad bewegt...


Bei einem 16:10 Bildschirm, wie mittlerweile alle Widescreen Monitore, geht das perfekt...

Schau dir mal dieses Video an: YouTube - TrackIR Explained


Es zeigt zwar das "richtige" TrackIR, aber Freetrack funktioniert genauso 


Das funtioniert wie schon beschrieben einfach unglaublich gut, Flugsimulationen, Rennsims, aber auch Taktikshooter wie Armed Assault (man bewegt den Kopf der Spielfigur mit dem Tracker und die Waffe unabhängig (!!) davon mit der Maus).... = ein ganz neues Spielgefühl


----------



## Nasenbaer (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir heute auch die BaseCap-Variante gebaut und es funktioniert soweit ganz gut. Ist nur ziemlich schwer die Dioden ordentlich zu befestigen. Vielleicht werd ich demnächst mit etwas Blech mal ein richtiges Gestell für die Dioden basteln - vielleicht wenn die High-Tech LEDs von Conrad kommen. Das kann man dann auch besser ausmessen.

Die Live for Speed Demos macht damit jedenfalls Spaß aber ist noch recht schwer das alles ordentlich zu koordinieren. Bei TDU gehts auch aber da wird das Spiel nach ein paar Minuten total langsam (15fps statt 50) aber das muss an TDU liegen, da die Prozessorlast beim Spiel und nicht bei FreeTack ansteigt.


----------



## RogerWilco (28. Dezember 2008)

Edit: Frage hat sich erledigt...


----------



## muertel (7. Januar 2009)

Welches System hast du @Nasenbaer?

Ich habe nämlich in TDU absolut keine Probleme...vielleicht bei schwacher Hardware die Grafikeinstellungen ingame zurückschrauben ^^


----------



## STF-DIR (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin neu hier und sag erst mal Hallo an alle.

Nun zu meiner Frage.
Ich habe nach dieser genialen Anleitung mir 3 Dioden aus so einem Fahrradrücklicht zusammen gebastelt.
Funktioniert mit meiner Webcam "Logitech QuickCam Messanger" einigermaßen.
Einigermaßen weil es in dem Fenster der Software ganz gut geht, aber sobald ich das im FS2004 versuche schwankt das immer so hin und her, man kann sozusagen den Kopf nicht still halten.
So ist es natürlich echt schwierig da nen Knopf zu treffen.

Woran könnte das liegen ?

Wie still steht das bild denn bei Euch oder hüppelt das bei euch auch ständig hin und her ?

Was kann ich denn dagegen machen ?

Danke Euch schon mal
Matthias

Ach so, ich wollte mir eigentlich das hier zulegen bevor ich dieses Forum gefunden habe.
:::::VRi::::: Virtual Reality Insight
Was haltet Ihr denn davon ?
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt ?
Ich hatte leider schon mal gefragt, aber das kann dann gelöscht werden da ich diesen Thread gefunden habe, danke.


----------



## muertel (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum 


Ich würde zuerst mit den Reglern ein bisschen rumspielen um die Empfindlichkeit zu regeln...

Weiters habe ich bei mir unter "Curves" eine Deathzone eingerichtet (einfach rechtsklick auf die verschiedenen Kurven und "Deathzone" auswählen, ich hab einfach mittel genommen)... damit kannst du einstellen, wie viel du den Kopf bewegen musst damit der Tracker reagiert... ich habe für mich im FSX die idealen Einstellungen gefunden, man muss aber viel rumprobieren...

Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie das im FS2004 ist, aber im FSX kann man ohne Problem mit "ALT + TAB" aufn Desktop swichten, die Einstellungen im Freetrack ändern und gleich ingame überprüfen 


So habe ich mich langsam an ein gutes Profil für mich rangetastet...


MFG

P.s.: Ich sehe bei deinem Link nur eine blaue Seite und sonst nix ^^ (nutze Opera)


----------



## Nasenbaer (7. Januar 2009)

muertel schrieb:


> Welches System hast du @Nasenbaer?
> 
> Ich habe nämlich in TDU absolut keine Probleme...vielleicht bei schwacher Hardware die Grafikeinstellungen ingame zurückschrauben ^^


Hing wohl nicht damit zusammen. Hatte die Slowdowns später auch ohne FreeTrack. Da das aber nur manchmal auftrat denke ich, dass es an TDU liegt, das ja häufiger irgendwelche Macken hat.


----------



## STF-DIR (7. Januar 2009)

muertel schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen im Forum
> 
> 
> Ich würde zuerst mit den Reglern ein bisschen rumspielen um die Empfindlichkeit zu regeln...
> ...


 

Hallöchen,

danke für die Antwort.

Mit den Reglern habe ich gestern schon rumgespielt. Ging aber nicht besser.
In der Software steht rechts unten die FPS-Zahl , die bei mir nur so um die 10 liegt, und daneben steht noch was anderes womit ich nicht wirklich was anfangen kann. Die Zahl schwank aber auch immer.
Was ist das und was sollte da stehen ?

Wie ist das mit dem Video zum selber bauen ?
Der gute mann schleift die Dioden mit ner Feile an. Muß man das machen oder eher nicht ?

Matthias


----------



## muertel (7. Januar 2009)

Schau mal hier nach, ob du deine Webcam findest:

Webcam compatibility


Möglicherweise erreicht sie nur max. 15 fps und deshalb hast du so um die 10... 

Bezüglich der Anzeige neben den "fps":

"What does the 'jitter' measurement mean?

Jitter counts the number of frames that deviate more than +/-15% of the average frame rate in a second. It indicates frame rate instability which can potentially cause a reduction in panning smoothness. If the deviation is small FreeTrack, when minimized, may be able to neutralise it, so a high jitter number does not necessarily mean there will be high jitter in the output.

High jitter can be caused by anti-flicker being enabled or equivalently, outdoors mode being disabled."

_Quelle: freetrack.forum_

Haben die Deathzone Einstellungen auch nix gebracht?


Der Mann im Video schleift die Dioden ab, um einen größeren Abstrahlwinkel zu erlangen... sprich wenn er den Kopf dreht, also die Dioden nicht genau auf die Cam ausrichtet, diese immer noch Licht dorthin senden!

Das kann man bei normalen Dioden machen!


Mir fällt gerade nochwas ein: welche Art von Dioden hast du genommen?

Ich benutze die im Anfangspost von mir verlinken, sind IR-Dioden mit einem hohen Abstrahlwinkel, so ist auch das Abschleifen der Dioden nicht mehr nötig... als Webcam nutze ich einen Microsoft VX1000, diese erreicht max. 30 fps und in Freetrack so um die 25...manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger..Die FPS haben sich insofern auch verbessert, als ich den IR-Filter der Camera entfernt habe (wie das geht, steht gut auf der Freetrack-website beschrieben, schau dich da mal um!)

Bin immer wieder dabei meine optimalen Einstellungen zu testen/finden (und liebäugle schon mit einer WII-Remote, 100FPS FTW )


----------



## STF-DIR (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

das mit dem Jitter in dem Forum hatte ich gefunden.
Bin aber nicht so der "englische" und wollte eigentlich wissen wie da bei Euch die Werte sind und ob die hoch oder niedrig sein sollten und was genau das bedeutet.

Meine Cam ist eine _Logitech Quickcam Messenger_ , die sollte eigentlich 30fps machen, nur das anzeigefeld soll wohl etwas klein sein.

Ich bin derzeit leider noch auf arbeit und kann deswegen nichts testen, hab aber gleich feierabend.

Ich will nachher noch zum Media MArkt und wollte wissen ob ich mir vielleicht auch so eine Microsoft VX-1000 kaufen sollte.
Vielleicht liegts ja daran. Die ist ja auch schon ewig alt.

Wenn ich dann aus der neuen auch den Filter ausbaue gehts vielleicht besser.

Die Überlegung war nur eben das ich dann schon fast die 70€ für dieses Hat Track ausgeben könnte.
Vielleicht geht diese Seite bei Dir : 
SimWare Simulations : Your 360º Simulation Store

ansonsten musste mal nen anderen Browser versuchen :::::VRi::::: Virtual Reality Insight . Die Seite ist uim Hintergrund blau 

Was ich noch nicht so richtig mitbekommen habe ist wie das mit dem Abstand der Dioden sein muß ?

oben waagerecht 30, oben senkrecht 30
unten waagerecht 40, unten waagerecht auch 40

alles in mm

Muß immer waagerecht und senkrecht gleich sein ?
Also 30 und 30 oben und 40 und 40 unten ?
Bei mir ist oben waagerecht anders als oben senkrecht, unten das gleiche.

Ich hoffe ich hab mich klar ausdrücken können 

Matthias


----------



## STF-DIR (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mir gestern die Microsoft VX-1000 Webcam gekauft.
Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Ich hab aber noch einige Fragen.(da ich es nicht so mit englisch habe)

Auf der Compatibility Liste auf der vrinsight seite steht bei der Cam das man irgendwas nicht abschalten kann ?



> A few reports of being unable to disable auto-exposure, solved by using _Enable Button_ (XP) or _vistaEnabler_ (Vista) .


Was genau soll das sein und was bewirkt es , ich hab das in den Cam einstellungen nicht finden. ( auto-exposure )

Dann noch eine Frage zu den Einstellungen.
Ich bekomme die Bewegung in der X und Y Achse nicht hin.
Wenn ich die X und Y Achse bewege dann sieht man das zwar in der Software, aber im FS2004 bewegt sich der Kopf nicht.
Was ist denn da falsch ?

Und die letzte Frage zum "Geweih". 
Ich habe die Abmessungen mal als Anhang hochgeladen.
In dem Video sind das oben 3x3 em und unten 4x4 cm.
Muß das so sein oder muß es nur in der Software richtig eingestellt sein ?

Ich wär euch für Hilfe dankbar.

Es funktionietrt aber erst mal recht gut mit der VX-1000, ist wirklich zu empfehlen !

Wie sind denn Eure Abmessungen bzw Einstellungen in der Software ? 
Vielleicht liegts ja daran das das nicht geht.

Matthias


----------



## muertel (9. Januar 2009)

Hast du dir einen Clip gebastelt??


Wichtig ist, dass du unter "Model" das richtige auswählst, also was deiner Konfiguration entspricht... ich habe mein Geweih (3-Points-Cap) so gebogen, dass es den Standardwerten in Freetrack (also jenen, welche schon eingetragen waren) entspricht...

Bezüglich X/Y - Achse: stell mal die Empfindlichkeit nach oben bei den Reglern, bei mir funzt es nur wenn ich die Regler fast auf Anschlag habe!

"Auto-exposure" kann ich dir auch nicht helfen, vielleicht meldet sich ein anderer User...


----------



## STF-DIR (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

alles klar, werd ich versuchen.

Hab mir soeben eine WII Remote gekauft für 39€ im Media Markt.
Die kann ich im FreeTrack zwar einstellen aber weiter nichts.
Da muß ich vielleicht nochmal irgendwo lesen.
Für die gehen ja anscheinend auch leider nicht die LED's aus den Fahrradrücklichtern oder doch ?

Matthias


----------



## muertel (9. Januar 2009)

Nein, soviel ich weiss ich die WII-Remote doch nur eine Infrarot-Kamera!

Da brauchst du IR-Dioden! Achte auch, wie schon geschrieben, auf den Abstrahlwinkel...der muss groß genug sein, damit die Kamera/WII-Remote auch immer Kontakt zu den Dioden hat!

P.s.: Nur aus Neugierde: Warum hast du die jetzt noch gekauft? Du hast ja gestern geschrieben, dass du eine Vx1000 gekauft hast *confused*


----------



## Nasenbaer (9. Januar 2009)

Zum testen kannst du auch einfach mal mit ner TV-Fernbedienung auf die WiiMote zielen und Knöppe drücken, da diese ja auch Infrarot-Signale senden. Ob das kurze Blinken der Diode aber ordentlich erfasst wird weiß ich nicht.


----------



## STF-DIR (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

also die WIIMote hab ich gekauft weil die ja keine Prozessorleistung braucht, ist der eine Grund. Meine Webcam war sowieso Uralt, deswegen die VX1000.
Zum anderen habe ich dies hier gefunden :

Johnny Chung Lee - Projects - Wii

und das hier dürfte den Rest erklären 

Mit der Fernbedienung hab ich das schon probiert. Geht nicht wirklich. Muß ich wohl mal zu Conrad fahren.
Habt Ihr mit der WII Mote erfahrungen ?

Da blinken immer alle 4 blauen Dioden auf einmal .. komisch.

Matthias

PS.: Mich würde interessieren was das für ein Zeug ist was das IR Licht reflektieren soll, diese komische Folie die der sich auf den Finger mach ?


----------



## muertel (10. Januar 2009)

Das Video kenne ich und ich überlege auch schon lange, mir sowas zu bauen 


Nochmal wegen den Dioden, lass dir keine anderen andrehen: Conrad Electronic - Europas fhrendes Versandhandelsunternehmen fr Elektronik und Technik


Mit der WII-Remote hab ich keine praktische Erfahrung, leider...

P.s.: Er beschreibt das als reflektierendes Band, ich würde es mit so Reflektoren wie auf Schutzwesten aufgenäht sind, versuchen ^^


----------



## STF-DIR (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

coole Idee mit den Schutzwestenstreifen. Die hab ich.

Zu den Dioden, mit dem Link ist irgendwas schief gegeangen. Den kann man nicht entziffern.
In dem Video wo der das mit den vielen Dioden macht und die WII durch das Losch "schaut" , was sollen denn das für welche sein ?
Ich hab da nicht so die Ahnung von.
Die leuchten doch rot oder ?
Die in meinen Fernbedienungen, welche ja IR sind , leuchten aber gar nicht.
Wie ist denn das ?

Übrigens, die X-Achse hab ich eben nochmal mit dem FS2004 getestet und hab alles bei der x-axhse auf 100 gestellt, also voll aufgedresht und das smoothing ganz runter. Das ist doch richtig oder ? Dieses Smoothing glättet doch sozusagen die Dateneingabe, also das das ganze nicht so zittert.
Was ist eigentlich dieses "Zoom Smoothing Multiplier" ??

Jedenfalls kann ich einstellen was ich will, der "moved" einfach nicht in der x-achse, also einfache bewegung nach rechts/links ohne den Kopf zu drehen. 
Der Kopf in der Software tut das, aber der Pilot im FS2004 nicht 

Matthias


----------



## muertel (10. Januar 2009)

Link gefixt 

Also wenn es in der Software von Freetrack ohne Probleme funzt, dann liegt es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit am Flight Simulator!

Hast du bei "Output" den die Haken richtig gesetzt? Sonst weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter...

Welches Video meinst du? Meine Dioden leuchten auch ganz leicht, kaum wahrnehmbar... vielleicht liegt es an der Videoaufnahme, Kameras sind da empfindlicher...wenn ich ein Foto von mir mache und Freetrack am laufen habe sehe ich die Dioden auch rot leuchten, aber so direkt sieht man nix!


----------



## STF-DIR (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

also ich hab bei Output FSUIPC und FreeTrack interface angeklickt, die anderen zwei nicht.

Ich meine das Video hier : YouTube - Tracking fingers with the Wii Remote

bei TimeCode 1:18. Die Platine mit den vielen LED's und dem Loch in der Mitte. Sind das IR LED oder normale rote ?

Matthias


----------



## muertel (10. Januar 2009)

Da sollte eigentlich alles passen... vielleicht mal den Fs2004 neu installieren, manchmal bewirkt das Wunder 

@Video: ja das sind IR-LEDs!


----------



## STF-DIR (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich war heute bei Conrad und hab mir IR-LED's gekauft.
Dummerweise hatten sie nicht die die hier im Forum beschrieben werden.
Der gute man in dem Video hat jedoch welche die leuchten und ich denke nicht das das durch die Kamera kommt.
Gibt es IR-LED die sichtbar leuchten ?

Noch eine Frege, gibts irgendwo etwas wie man die WII Mote an Free-Track zum laufen bekommt ?
Ich hab dazu nix gefunden. Ich kann in der Software zwar die WII Mote auswählen, kann dann jedoch nicht das Tracking starten.

Matthias


----------



## muertel (11. Januar 2009)

Jede gewöhnliche Kamera kann Infrarotlicht aufnehmen und wiedergeben, wenn du eine Digicam zuhause hast, kannst du ja mal probieren (nimm einfach deine Fernbedienung vom Fernseher, drück und halte einen Knopf und schau mal was du auf dem Display der Kamera siehst  )

Wegen der WII-Remote schau ich dir mal das englische Forum durch...hab jetzt leider sehr wenig Zeit, bin total im Stress, gegen Abend meld ich mich wieder (hast du die neueste Version von Freetrack, V2.2?)


----------



## STF-DIR (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

das mit der Kamera probier ich aus, danke !!
Auch das Du mal in dem Forum schaust danke ich Dir. Ich weiß nicht wieso das nicht geht. So nen Pen hab ich mir gebaut. Habs aufgezeichnet und versuch es als Video anzuhängen. Geht genial !!

Schön wäre es eben wenn es jetzt noch mit FreeTrack gehen würde. Dann könnte man sich entweder mit Reflektoren ein Geweih bauen oder das so machen das man die Knöpfe im FS2004 mit der "Hand" betätigen kann wie der das in dem Video in diesem Kampfsimulator macht.

Also danke für Deine Hilfe nochmals !

Ich muß leider noch ein bischen pennen da ich heute 21:30 dienst schieben muß...leider 

Matthias


----------



## muertel (11. Januar 2009)

Wie hast du denn den Stift gebaut???

Anleitung oder Fotos wären willkommen... Ich brauch auch so ein Ding 

Du meinst sicher dieses Video:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=aLkfx6QxLfg

Das ist, wie schon geschrieben, "DCS:Black Shark"... und genau das läuft auch so gut wie jeden Tag auf meiner Kiste...und so einen Stift/Handschuh würde mir mein virtuelles Kampfpilotenleben sehr erleichtern 

P.s.: Nachdem ich mitn Lernen fertig bin klingle ich mal bei Freunden an, welche die WII-Mote benutzen...editiere dann in diesem Post rein was ich rausgefunden habe (viel Spass beim Dienst)

EDIT: So, hab mich mal ganz schnell ein wenig schlau gemacht... Und deshalb fällt mir auch etwas ein, was ich ganz vergessen habe:

Du hast die WII - Remote per Bluetooth mit deinem Pc verbunden (das nehme ich jetzt mal an, was anderes wär ja ohne weiteres nicht möglich, nee  )... Und was für ein *Treiber* verklickert jetzt Windows, wie das Ding laufen soll? Sprich was hast du installiert? Denn die WII-Remote fällt ja kaum unter "Standard-Windows-Eingabegerät" 


Sonst lade dir mal diesen Treiber hier: http://www.bluesoleil.com/download/index.asp?topic=bluesoleil6x

Und aus diesem Text im Freetrack-Forum werde ich nicht ganz schlau:
_Once you have a decent stack you need to find the device "Nintendo RVL-CNT-01", scan its services and connect the "Bluetooth Human Interface Device Service" (connect that service is where default Windows stack fails)._

Jedenfalls reicht der standardmäßige Treiber für Windows nicht aus, der reicht gerade mal dazu dass ein Bluetooth-Gerät erkannt wird... ich würde dir raten, installier mal den Treiber und dann schau mal...vielleicht musst du ja im Gerätemanager das dann richttig einstellen bzw. , was ideal wäre, schon bei der Installation... Jedenfalls hatte der User im Forum dasselbe Problem wie du und konnte es mit diesem Treiber lösen.
_(http://forum.free-track.net/index.php?showtopic=1283)_

Und vielleicht bring ein anderer User dieses Forums Licht in dieses englische Geschreibsel ^^ (*zaunpfahl schwenk*)


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Januar 2009)

muertel schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn den Stift gebaut???
> 
> Anleitung oder Fotos wären willkommen... Ich brauch auch so ein Ding :hail


Johnny Lee hat ja auf seiner webseite eine Schemazeichnung, siehe
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~johnny/projects/wii/pen.jpg
Dort gibt es auch seine Whiteboard software.


----------



## STF-DIR (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

also zuerst mal zu dem Stift, das ist ganz einfach gemacht.
Man nehme einen alten Buntstift, schneide hinten den Verschluß ab.
Dann diese Mine raus. Vorne dann an der Spitze soviel abschneiden das die Diode gerade so durchpasst.
Dann eine Battariehalterung von Conrad, ein bischen Litze und das ganze nach dieser Anleitung http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~johnny/projects/wii/pen.jpg 
zusammenlöten.
Ach so, der Taster ist dieser hier von Conrad :
http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flNlc3Npb249UDkwV0dBVEU6Q19BR0FURTA0OjAwMDAuMDExNy5jNmVjMWQ1MSZ+aHR0cF9jb250ZW50X2NoYXJzZXQ9aXNvLTg4NTktMSZ+U3RhdGU9MjMzMzA0ODIwNg==?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&mfhelp=&p_selected_area=%24ROOT&p_selected_area_fh=&perform_special_action=&glb_user_js=Y&shop=B2C&vgl_artikel_in_index=&product_show_id=&p_page_to_display=DirektSearch&~cookies=1&zhmmh_lfo=&zhmmh_area_**=&s_haupt_kategorie=&p_searchstring=707546&p_searchstring_artnr=707546&p_searchstring_manufac_artnr=&p_search_category=alle&fh_directcall=&r3_matn=&insert_**=&gvlon=&area_s_url=&brand=&amount=&new_item_quantity=&area_url=&direkt_aufriss_area=&p_countdown=&p_80=&p_80_category=&p_80_article=&p_next_template_after_login=&mindestbestellwert=&login=&password=&bpemail=&bpid=&url=&show_wk=&use_search=3&p_back_template=&template=&kat_save=&updatestr=&vgl_artikel_in_vgl=&titel=&darsteller=&regisseur=&anbieter=&genre=&fsk=&jahr=&jahr2=&dvd_error=X&dvd_empty_error=X&dvd_year_error=&call_dvd=&kna_news=&p_status_scenario=&documentselector=&aktiv=&gewinnspiel=&p_load_area=$ROOT&p_artikelbilder_mode=&p_sortopt=&page=&p_catalog_max_results=20

In den Stift einfach noch ein Loch reingefummelt, gerade so groß das das kabel raus und wieder rein verlaufen kann um es an den Taster anzuschließen.
Das ganze wird dann mit etwas Heißkleber fxiert und fertig ist der IR-Pen.

Zur WII, ich hab den Treiber der zu dem Bluetooth strick mit war installiert. Damit kann man wirklich nicht viel machen. Bluesoleil geht mit meinem BT-Stick anscheinend nicht, da hab ich es wieder deinstalliert.
Ich hab aber ein Programm gefunden mit dem man das einwandfrei hinbekommt:
WiimoteConnect UPDATE(0.5.9) now with multi wiimote support!

nennt sich wiimote connect und funzt genial !!

nen Handschuh hab ich mir jetzt auch noch gebastelt. Genau das gleiche >Vorgehen wie bei dem Stift jedochmit diesen Dioden hier :
http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flNlc3Npb249UDkwV0dBVEU6Q19BR0FURTA0OjAwMDAuMDExNy5jNmVjMWQ1MSZ+aHR0cF9jb250ZW50X2NoYXJzZXQ9aXNvLTg4NTktMSZ+U3RhdGU9MjMzMzA0ODIwNg==?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&mfhelp=&p_selected_area=%24ROOT&p_selected_area_fh=&perform_special_action=&glb_user_js=Y&shop=B2C&vgl_artikel_in_index=&product_show_id=&p_page_to_display=DirektSearch&~cookies=1&zhmmh_lfo=&zhmmh_area_**=&s_haupt_kategorie=&p_searchstring=153574&p_searchstring_artnr=153574&p_searchstring_manufac_artnr=&p_search_category=alle&fh_directcall=&r3_matn=&insert_**=&gvlon=&area_s_url=&brand=&amount=&new_item_quantity=&area_url=&direkt_aufriss_area=&p_countdown=&p_80=&p_80_category=&p_80_article=&p_next_template_after_login=&mindestbestellwert=&login=&password=&bpemail=&bpid=&url=&show_wk=&use_search=3&p_back_template=&template=&kat_save=&updatestr=&vgl_artikel_in_vgl=&titel=&darsteller=&regisseur=&anbieter=&genre=&fsk=&jahr=&jahr2=&dvd_error=X&dvd_empty_error=X&dvd_year_error=&call_dvd=&kna_news=&p_status_scenario=&documentselector=&aktiv=&gewinnspiel=&p_load_area=$ROOT&p_artikelbilder_mode=&p_sortopt=&page=&p_catalog_max_results=20

die haben einen besseren Abstrahlwinkel, sind aber echt klein !!

Ok, nun nochmal ne Frage von mir wegen der FreeTrack Software.
Ich will ja das ganze im FS2004 einsetzen. 
das ganze funktioniert schon ganz gut. Jedoch wenn ich Center drück, also das ganze neu zentrieren lasse, dann sitz der Mensch in dem Cockpit immer zu weit vorne und zu hoch.
Kann man das irgendwo einstellen auf welche Position der zentriert ?

Ich hoffe Ihr wisst was ich meine ?

Matthias


----------



## Cionara (16. Februar 2009)

Hi ich schau hier auch mal rein 

Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen DCS Black Shark zugelegt, dann direkt noch nen Joystick und jetzt bin ich auf TrackIR gestoßen.

Da sich hier nun schon viel angestaut hat eine kurze Frage:

Wie kann ich mir am *einfachsten* ein TrackIR bauen ? Wii ? Oder doch selber löten ?

mfg Cionara


----------



## Nasenbaer (16. Februar 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir am *einfachsten* ein TrackIR bauen ? Wii ? Oder doch selber löten ?
> 
> mfg Cionara


Du musst da wohl was falsch verstanden haben: Die WiiMote ist bloß ein Ersatz für die Webcam, d.h. du musst die Webcam nicht auseinander bauen und dran rumbasteln. Das "Geweih" mit den Dioden musst du so oder so basteln. Aber durch den Kauf einer WiiMote kannst du dir halt die Arbeit an der Webcam sparen. Pass aber auf beim Kauf einer Bluetooth-Dongles, denn nicht alle arbeiten mit der WiiMote. Welche die funktionieren stehen aber auf der Seite, die hier irgendwo verlinkt ist.


----------



## Cionara (16. Februar 2009)

Dann entscheide ich mich wohl doch lieber für vx1000 und geweih ^^

Beim Geweih dann 35Ohm Widerstände vor die Dioden ja ?


----------



## Nasenbaer (16. Februar 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> Dann entscheide ich mich wohl doch lieber für vx1000 und geweih ^^
> 
> Beim Geweih dann 35Ohm Widerstände vor die Dioden ja ?


Kommt drauf welche Stromquelle du hast und ob du die parallel oder in reihe schalten willst.
Was ich damals verbaut habe weiß ich gar nicht mehr. Aber hier ist auch recht weit am Anfang ne Anleitung verlinkt gewesen wo das alles genau erklärt wird wie man die Widerstandsgröße berechnen kann.


----------



## muertel (16. Februar 2009)

Bei der WII-Remote, wenn du sie zum laufen kriegst, hast du halt konstant 100 fps und ingame eine sehr flüssige Umsetzung deiner Kopfbewegungen 

Bei der VX1000, welche ich auch besitze, sind max. 30 möglich, teils sogar weniger... kommt immer darauf an ob du den IR-Filter aus der Webcam entfernst oder nicht...

Falls du die USB-Variante baust, ja, 35Ohm Widerstände vor die Dioden, primitiven Schaltplan gibs im Eingangspost! Auf +/- achten!! (Schaltplan im Eingangspost zeigt eine Parallelschaltung!)

Sonst, bei Black Shark ist die TrackIR Schnittstelle verschlüsselt, aber dafür gibs im Forum einen inoffiziellen Hack... Bei mir funzt in Black Shark 6DOF, also alle Freiheitsgrade... Wenn du Probleme mit dem Einstellen hast, melde dich einfach und ich versuch dir zu helfen!

P.s.: Wenn du bei der VX1000 den IR-Filter entfernst, kleb vor die Linse ein Stück einer Diskette...funzt wunderbar als Filter und es kommt nur noch das Licht deiner IR-Dioden (unbedingt die aus meinem Eingangspost benutzen, die haben einen Abstrahlwinkel von über 60 Grad, das ist wichtig damit die Kamera immer das "Licht" der Dioden sehen kann!)


----------



## Cionara (16. Februar 2009)

Ok danke schonmal soweit an euch.

Kann ich auch diese Lampe umbauen ?
Das macht nämlich einer im Video allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht ob die VX1000 das gut warnehmen kann.

CATEYE Batterielampe hinten TL-LD 130, rot: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Das Video:

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-5788390454421132360


----------



## muertel (17. Februar 2009)

Du könntest es natürlich versuchen! Ich rate dir aber, nimm das Teil her als Batteriehalter und als "Gehäuse" (bei Batterievariante natürlich keine Widerstände verwenden  ) und bau unbedingt IR-Dioden ein!

Zum Testen kannst du natürlich auch sichtbares Licht nehmen, nur: Du siehst diese Lämpchen, sie spiegeln sich im Bildschirm und du kannst nur spielen, wenn es sonst total dunkel ist! Wenn du eine IR-Quelle hast, dann kann es auch hell sein im Zimmer und du siehst die Teile ja auch nicht leuchten, da wir ja kein infrarotes Licht wahrnehmen können 


P.s.: Du musst auch wissen was du bauen willst! Willst du eine Mütze inkl. Geweih oder soll es doch ein Clip werden? Den musst du dann halt auch immer am Headset befestigen usw... Also mach dir Gedanken wie du zockst (immer in der Nacht/Headset/Boxen...) und dann mach dich ans planen/bauen...) Außerdem konnte meine VX1000 MIT IR-Filter nur max. 15-20 fps wahrnehmen, durch die Verwendung von IR-Dioden und entfernen des Filters schwanken die Fps zwischen 25-30 (<-- max. möglich!)

Deshalb liebäugle ich auch mit einer WII-Remote, die 100FPS machen sicher ordentlich was her


----------



## Nasenbaer (17. Februar 2009)

muertel schrieb:


> Du könntest es natürlich versuchen! Ich rate dir aber, nimm das Teil her als Batteriehalter und als "Gehäuse" (*bei Batterievariante natürlich keine Widerstände verwenden*  ) und bau unbedingt IR-Dioden ein!


Das würde ich unbedingt sein lassen. Dioden brauchen immer(!) einen Vorwiderstand um den Stromfluss zu begrenzen. Der Batterie-eigene Innenwiderstand reicht dafür aber nicht aus. Betreibt man sie ohne Vorwiderstand und halten die Dioden das, so sollten zumindestens die Battterien weniger lange halten. Zudem sind Widerstände Cent-Artikel an denen man wirklich nicht sparen muss.

Falls du an der Batterie-Variante interessiert bist (hat den Vorteil, dass man kein Kabel zum PC am Kopf hat), so kann ich morgen mal meinen Schaltplan hier posten.


----------



## Labida (18. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

bin auch gerade dabei mir ein Gerät zu basteln.
Ich hänge nur an einer stelle fest.
habe mir extra eine Trust Webcam WB-1400T gekauft und weiß nun irgendwie nicht wie ich den Infra Rot Filter runterbekomme.
Hat jemand Bilder oder kann mir sagen ob ich es vom Chip nehmen muss oder die Linse?

LG
alex


----------



## rowolf2 (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mir auch einen 3 Dioden Tracker bauen.
Ich wollte die Dioden von Conrad verwenden die in ein paar posts vorher verlinkt wurden sind.
Meine Frage ist nun welchen Widerstand ich einbauen soll wenn 
ich die Dioden mit USB-Strom also 5V betreiben will.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Link schicken wo er seine Widerstände gekauft hat.


Danke im Vorraus

rowolf2


----------



## Nasenbaer (20. Februar 2009)

rowolf2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mir auch einen 3 Dioden Tracker bauen.
> Ich wollte die Dioden von Conrad verwenden die in ein paar posts vorher verlinkt wurden sind.
> ...


Ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Im Eingangspost werden ja in etwa 350 Ohm Widersstände empfohlen. Dann musst du nur noch wissen welche Leistung maximale am Widerstand abfallen kann.
In der Schule hat man gelernt P = U * I - der fließende Strom ist bei den genannten Dioden von Conrad auf 100 mA festgelegt. Als Spannung hast du 5V anliegen (am Widerstand selbst natürlich weniger ab das ist egal). Damit kommst du auf 0,1A * 5V = 500mW = 0,5W. Du kannst also den Widerstand bei Conrad mit dieser Artikel-Nur. (419516 - 62) nehmen. Der hat 390Ohm (der nächst kleinere aber nur 330 - also lieber zuviel als zu wenig). Als maximale Leistung ist 1W angegeben also bist du damit auf der sicheren Seite. Wäre die Leistung zu niedrig gewählt würde der Widerstand einfach abrauchen, weil er zu heiß werden würde.
Ich hoffe das hilft dir gleich ein wenig mehr als nur die Artikel-Nr.


----------



## rowolf2 (20. Februar 2009)

Danke für die nette Information @Nasenbaer,
das hat mir sehr viel weitergeholfen.
Ich werde jetzt die Teile bei Conrad bestellen.


----------



## Nasenbaer (20. Februar 2009)

rowolf2 schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Information @Nasenbaer,
> das hat mir sehr viel weitergeholfen.
> Ich werde jetzt die Teile bei Conrad bestellen.


Kein Problem und viel Spaß beim Basteln.


----------



## max-damage (4. März 2009)

wie kann ich feststellen ob meine webcam einen ir filter hat? oder hat grundsätzlich jede einen?


----------



## muertel (5. März 2009)

Jede Webcam hat einen (behaupte ich jetzt mal ^^)

Und den Filter gibt es in 2 Varianten:

1.) Ein kleines durchsichtiges Plättchen (=Filter) direkt vor der "Linse" (meist leicht zu entfernen)
2.) Eine IR-undurchlässige Schicht, welche direkt auf die Linse aufgetragen wird (=bekommst du nicht runter)

Was hast du denn für eine Webcam?


----------



## max-damage (7. März 2009)

hama webcam ac-150. hat 10 € gekostet. hat vorne 6 dioden dran. so kann ich mit reflecktierband an meiner cap, anstatt ir-dioden, spielen. unabhängig von tageszeit. überlege mir aber die dioden in der webcam mit ir-dioden auszutauschen. ob das geht?


----------



## Nasenbaer (7. März 2009)

max-damage schrieb:


> hama webcam ac-150. hat 10 € gekostet. hat vorne 6 dioden dran. so kann ich mit reflecktierband an meiner cap, anstatt ir-dioden, spielen. unabhängig von tageszeit. überlege mir aber die dioden in der webcam mit ir-dioden auszutauschen. ob das geht?


Prinzipiell schon aber die Frage ist zum einen wie gut man da ran kommt und weiterhin sollten die Dioden ähnliche Werte haben (Stromstärke IF und Spannung sind wichtig). Dürfte aber schwer werden die Werte der eingebauten rauszubekommen aber pobieren kann mans ja.
Entweder sollten die IR-Dioden zu schwach oder gar nicht leuchten oder sie werden sehr heiß, wenn zu viel Strom fließt.


----------



## rebel4life (7. März 2009)

@Nasenbaer:
Die Leistungsformel verwendet man nicht für den Vorwiderstand. Den kann man auch so berechnen:

Rv=(Ue-Ul)/I

Erklärung:
Ue ist die Eingangsspannung, also die 5V des USB Anschluss. Ul ist die Nennspannung der LED, zum Beispiel 2,4V und I ist der Nennstrom der LED, ich nehm mal 20mA als Beispiel.

Rv=(5V-2,4V)/(20A*10^-3)=130Ω

Bei den Widerständen kannst du einfach einen aus der E12 Reihe nehmen, auch die haben nicht genau die aufgedruckten Werte, bestell dir am besten gleich 10 Stück (ist fast gleich so teuer wie nur 3 Stück) und miss bei denen, welcher am besten passt.


----------



## Nasenbaer (7. März 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> @Nasenbaer:
> Die Leistungsformel verwendet man nicht für den Vorwiderstand. Den kann man auch so berechnen:
> 
> Rv=(Ue-Ul)/I
> ...


Ich habe auch nicht zeigen wollen wie man den Vorwiderstand berechnet. Der wurde ja bereits im Eingangspost aufgeliestet. Es ging mir darum zu zeigen, welche Leistung der Widerstand vertragen soll. Das hat ja nichts damit zu tun wie der Widerstand dimensioniert werden sollte.


----------



## tobi757 (2. Juni 2009)

Ist das eine Fahrradlampe in dem Video ? So eine hab ich nämlich auch rumfliegen, und da ist sowieso die Halterung kaputt ^^ Hab nur keinen Lötkolben ...


----------



## Frankbanane (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo leute !!!

Erst einmal ein grosses Lob anfür die Gute Beschreibung um sich das Track IR selber zu basteln.

Jetzt zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe heute schnell ne VX-1000 gekauft den Filter kram erledigt, die Kamera entsprechend eingestellt, FPS sind auch in Ordnung, die IR-LED ist gut zu sehen im Free Track. Jedoch erkennt Free-Track das ganze nicht als ein LED System, sprich wenn ich meinen Kopf bewege tut sich nichts !!! Woran kann das liegen ?? Vielleicht hat ja schon mal jemand diese Ereignis gehabt und kann mir bei der Lösung helfen !! 

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus!!! 

Bin unter meinem Namen auch unter Skype zu erreichen falls das einfacher ist!!

Gruss Frankbanane


Alles klr Leute hat sich erledigt !! Musste nur unter Free Track die Videoauflösung anpassen und schon gings !!!


----------



## oldie mc dobb (4. August 2009)

Hab mich für dir wii entschieden aufgrund der hohen fps und zwei varianten 3er clip und 4fach-led basecap gebaut. die led sind in reihe geschaltet mit entsprechenden vorwiderstand.
Ich nutze es unter arma und bin voll zufrieden.


http://www.fungamer-2.net/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=278.0;attach=1278;image


----------



## pulling (28. August 2009)

Wo ist jetzt eigentlich bei den Infrarot Dioden (vom ersten Post) + und - denn irgend einer hat geschrieben das sei bei diesen genau anders stimmt das jetzt oder doch nicht ?


----------



## rebel4life (28. August 2009)

Leuchtdiode ? Wikipedia

Mit einem entsprechenden Messgerät kannst du das leicht selbst herausfinden, alternativ einen passenden Vorwiderstand nehmen und schauen, ob die LED leuchtet (dafür aber eine Digitalkamera nehmen, Handykamera reicht auch  ).


----------



## Nasenbaer (28. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Leuchtdiode ? Wikipedia
> 
> Mit einem entsprechenden Messgerät kannst du das leicht selbst herausfinden, alternativ einen passenden Vorwiderstand nehmen und schauen, ob die LED leuchtet (dafür aber eine Digitalkamera nehmen, Handykamera reicht auch  ).


Ein falsche Polung kann eine Diode aber schnell mal zerstören. Im Zweifsfall einfach das Datenblatt der gekauften LED durchlesen oder den Händler fragen.


----------



## Tarantas (10. November 2009)

muertel schrieb:


> Sonst, bei Black Shark ist die TrackIR Schnittstelle verschlüsselt, aber dafür gibs im Forum einen inoffiziellen Hack... Bei mir funzt in Black Shark 6DOF, also alle Freiheitsgrade... Wenn du Probleme mit dem Einstellen hast, melde dich einfach und ich versuch dir zu helfen!



hallo an alle und danke an den theard starter

habe gestern dieses forum (bauanleitung) gefunden und habe gleich nach der arbeit 3 alte Fernbedinungen (weis der teufel warum ich die noch hatte) rausgekramt und mir ein cap gebastelt. habe es mit 2 cam die ich hatte versucht (interne laptop cam und ne alte von speed link)
die usb scheint sich besser zu eignen...

nun zum eigentlichen problem: ich spiele auch DCS und konnte per freetracker die maussteuerung bzw die rundumsicht im cokpit übernehmen..(alles verdammt ruckelig) nun lese ich 


muertel schrieb:


> Sonst, bei Black Shark ist die TrackIR Schnittstelle verschlüsselt, aber dafür gibs im Forum einen inoffiziellen Hack... Bei mir funzt in Black Shark 6DOF, also alle Freiheitsgrade... Wenn du Probleme mit dem Einstellen hast, melde dich einfach und ich versuch dir zu helfen!



einen "inoffiziellen hack / patch pli pla plo kann ich aber hier nirgens finden, wäre n feiner zug wenn du mir sagen könntest wie wo was wann 
damit ich 6DOF nutzen kann, denn die maus steuern kann jan icht so das ware sein, oder?

gruß T.


----------



## muertel (13. November 2009)

Mit "Forum" meinte ich das offizielle Freetrack-Forum ^^

FreeTrack Forum - TrackIR Fixer v1.2.0.7 (hier der Link zum Thread)

Ich weiss leider nicht, ob der Hack auch mit der aktuellen Version von Black Shark funktioniert, denn mittlerweile habe ich mir ein "echtes" TrackIR gegönnt 

Musst halt probieren, viel Spass damit!


----------



## Rotax (10. Dezember 2009)

Super, jetzt hab ich hier eine EyeToy Cam stehen und mir ein Track IR gebaut, jetzt gibts offensichtlich keine x64 Treiber für die EyeToy? Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Bierwurst (11. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen tipp geben was wiederstände betrifft!

war zwar bei der seite conrad....kenne mich aber da echt nicht aus!
Danke


----------



## rebel4life (11. Dezember 2009)

reichelt elektronik - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Notebook, PC-Komponenten, Flachbildschirm, Festplatte, Karten, Kabel, LED
Farnell / Electronic Component Distributors / Suppliers / Electronics, Electrical Parts, Electrical Components and Wholesale Electronics.
Conrad Electronic - Europas führendes Versandhandelsunternehmen für Elektronik und Technik
Pollin Electronic - Elektronik, Technik und Sonderposten
www.bürklin.de
ELV - Das Elektronik-Versandhaus | ELV Elektronik
www.setron.de


----------



## Bierwurst (12. Dezember 2009)

danke rebel!

hab da gleich das nächste problem...

benutze die Microsoft Lifecam VX-1000 und windows 7!
wenn ich nun Freetrack ausführe und meine cam auswähle,dann anschließend auf start drücke kommt:"der vorgang kann nicht ausgeführt werden,da die filteranschlüße nicht verbunden sind.($80040209)

kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen!


----------



## delda (15. Februar 2010)

hey leute ich find den thread hier extrem hilfreich, echt super, aber ein paar fragen hab ich noch und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!
also ich will ein freetrack system fürs headset bauen und als stromquelle eine batterie nehmen.
jz zu den fragen: reicht eine aa batterie für diese 3 ir-leds und wie muss ich das ganze verkabeln? ich würd dann wohl alles bei conrad bestellen und bräuchte auch noch eine webcam... welche könnt ihr mir für freetrack empfehlen?


----------



## rebel4life (15. Februar 2010)

Für eine AA Zelle brauchst du aber nen StepUp Wandler.

Ich würde einfach 2 Knopfzellen nehmen, deren Kurzschlussstrom müsste so gering sein, dass man nicht einmal nen Vorwiderstand braucht.


----------



## Nasenbaer (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe 2 AA Batterien in nem Batteriegehäuse und das mit an dem Headset-Clip. Bei kleinen Headsets könnte das aber vielleicht zu schwer werden und dann Headset fängt an zu rutschen. Man kann natürlich auch AAA oder halt Knopfzellen nehmen aber letztere gibt es halt nicht als Akkus.

Zu den Webcams: Auf Webcam compatibility gibt es Empfehlungen. Die kann man dann günstig gebraucht bei ebay, amazon, hood.de besorgen. Einen Verkabelungen und Widerstandsberechner gibts auch auf deren Seite unter dem Menüpunkt LED Assembly Wizard


Das blödeste ist IMO die Befestigung des Clips am Kopfhörer. Ich habs nun per Kabelbinder gemacht aber perfekt isses nicht wenn man den zwischendurch abnehmen will.


----------



## delda (17. Februar 2010)

danke für die antworten!
zur befestigung fällt mir spontan klettband vom kabelmanagement meines netzteils ein... ich werd mir wohl die lifecam vx1000 besorgen und bin jz verwirrt was den stepupwandler betrifft. nasenbaer, ich habs jz so verstanden, dass du keinen hast ist das richtig? und zum LED Assembly Wizard, ich hab den schon ausprobiert, aber wenn ich bei voltage value 1,5V eingebe (eine einzelne AA batterie) passiert rein garnichts...was mache ich falsch?


----------



## rebel4life (17. Februar 2010)

Weil Uf einer LED über 2V liegt, IR ist so um den Dreh. Du brauchst nen Stepupwandler für sowas, der macht aus 1,2-1,5V z.B. 3V3, das reicht dann aus.

Darunter sperrt die Diode.


----------



## Nasenbaer (17. Februar 2010)

delda schrieb:


> danke für die antworten!
> zur befestigung fällt mir spontan klettband vom kabelmanagement meines netzteils ein... ich werd mir wohl die lifecam vx1000 besorgen und bin jz verwirrt was den stepupwandler betrifft. nasenbaer, ich habs jz so verstanden, dass du keinen hast ist das richtig? und zum LED Assembly Wizard, ich hab den schon ausprobiert, aber wenn ich bei voltage value 1,5V eingebe (eine einzelne AA batterie) passiert rein garnichts...was mache ich falsch?


Ja ich habe nur 2x AA Batterien, 3x IR-Dioden und 3x 15 Ohm Widerstand und Kabel zum verbinden. ^^

Also entweder du schaltest 2 Batterien mit je 1,5V (bzw. 1,2V bei Akkus) in Reihe um über 2V zu erreichen oder du nimmst 1 Batterie plus so einem stepup-Wandler.
Ich empfehle aber ausdrücklich einen Headset-Clip - also nicht die Basecap-Variante. Die Basecap-Variante klappte bei mir irgendwie nicht so gut und habs dann nochmal auseinander gebaut und den Headset-Clip draus gebaut.


----------



## delda (18. Februar 2010)

hm ok danke. hab in der zwischenzeit  *diese seite hier*  gefunden. is zwar auf englisch aber es lohnt sich da mal rein zu schauen...


----------



## Aiyon (21. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute ich finde diesen Thread echt super! 
Ich hab das teil nun endlich nachgebaut und auch die software instaliert.
Allerdings funktioniert da irgend etwas mit meiner webcam nicht (freetrack findet sie zwar zeigt aber nur einen schwarzen bildschirm an und unter den einstellungen ist auch nichts mehr...  
Ich hab an sich ahnung von pcs hab aber keinen blassen schimmer was ich tun soll...
einer ne ahnung?


----------



## Nasenbaer (21. Februar 2010)

Aiyon schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich finde diesen Thread echt super!
> Ich hab das teil nun endlich nachgebaut und auch die software instaliert.
> Allerdings funktioniert da irgend etwas mit meiner webcam nicht (freetrack findet sie zwar zeigt aber nur einen schwarzen bildschirm an und unter den einstellungen ist auch nichts mehr...
> Ich hab an sich ahnung von pcs hab aber keinen blassen schimmer was ich tun soll...
> einer ne ahnung?


Was zeigt die Webcam denn mit nem anderen Programm an - z.B. mit VLC? Mit meiner Webcam (um genau zu sein mit der WiiMote) bekomme ich auch nur ein schwarzen Bild aber mit roten Punkte für meine 3 LEDs.

Wenn du deine Webcam entsprechend manipuliert hast, d.h. IR-Filter entfernt und Disketten-Scheibe vor der Linse, dann ist es ganz normal, dass die Webcam nur ein schwarzes Bild zeigt, weil sie nur noch für IR-Licht empfänglich ist.

Also gib mal ein paar weitere Informationen damit wir helfen können.


----------



## Aiyon (22. Februar 2010)

meine cam ist eine billig kamera von conrad (ca5€) und wurde mit AmCap ausgeliefert im übrigen zeigt sowohl AmCap als auch vlc ein (relativ) gutes bild an.
Das Problem ist, dass nachdem ich freetrack filmen lasse meine einstellungen (AmCap) alle verstellt sind (alle Werte auf Null) und ft deshalb ein schwarzes Bild anzeigt... Normalerweise sollte man aus ft hgeraus ja auch die einstellungen der cam ändern können, aber da wird nur ein fenster mit den einstellungsreitern gezeigt die aber alle drei nur ein graues Bild bieten... *trauer*
Ich möchte dieses IR set (wenn es fertig ist) einem Freund schenken.
vorher wollte ich das halt mal testen (klappt nicht wirklich)
meine cam ist noch nicht bearbeitet (IRfilter)


----------



## Nasenbaer (22. Februar 2010)

Aiyon schrieb:


> meine cam ist eine billig kamera von conrad (ca5€) und wurde mit AmCap ausgeliefert im übrigen zeigt sowohl AmCap als auch vlc ein (relativ) gutes bild an.
> Das Problem ist, dass nachdem ich freetrack filmen lasse meine einstellungen (AmCap) alle verstellt sind (alle Werte auf Null) und ft deshalb ein schwarzes Bild anzeigt... Normalerweise sollte man aus ft hgeraus ja auch die einstellungen der cam ändern können, aber da wird nur ein fenster mit den einstellungsreitern gezeigt die aber alle drei nur ein graues Bild bieten... *trauer*
> Ich möchte dieses IR set (wenn es fertig ist) einem Freund schenken.
> vorher wollte ich das halt mal testen (klappt nicht wirklich)
> meine cam ist noch nicht bearbeitet (IRfilter)


Naja manche Cams eignen sich nicht dafür. Woran das jetzt nun genau liegt kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich hab mir jetzt die Microsoft-Webcam VX-1000 bei ebay gebraucht besorgt - Neupreis 20€ und ich habs sie inkl. Versand für unter 10€ bekommen. Also vielleicht dort mal gucken obs dort ne Cam gibt die besser geht. Die VX-1000 wird jedenfalls bei FreeTrack empfohlen aber viele andere Cams gehen auch gut.


----------



## Nasenbaer (23. Februar 2010)

@Aiyon

Hab noch ne Idee woran es liegen könnte: Wenn du Freetrack startest und deine Cam ausgewählt hast, dann drück mal auf den Knopf "Stream" (ist nur aktiv, wenn Freetrack gestoppt ist also nicht "Start" drücken vorher).
Dann erscheint ein Dialog mit dem Titel "Eigenschaften von Capture". Dort wählst du unter Farbspektrum/-komprimierung "I420" aus. Danach OK und mit "Start" Freetrack starten.

Schreib mal obs dann geht oder nicht.


----------



## RainOfChaos (23. Februar 2010)

finde ich cool muss man mal drüber nach denken ^^


----------



## Aiyon (24. Februar 2010)

1. es funktioniert leider nicht mit der einstellung I420...
2. danke für den Vorschlag
3. werde mir die beschriebene webcam kaufen (gibts die nur online oder auch bei mediamarkt / euronics / ... ?
4. @rainofchaos worüber musst du mal nachdenken?
5. @all: danke für die antworten


----------



## Nasenbaer (24. Februar 2010)

Aiyon schrieb:


> 1. es funktioniert leider nicht mit der einstellung I420...
> 2. danke für den Vorschlag
> 3. werde mir die beschriebene webcam kaufen (gibts die nur online oder auch bei mediamarkt / euronics / ... ?
> 4. @rainofchaos worüber musst du mal nachdenken?
> 5. @all: danke für die antworten


Die gibts natürlich auch neu zu kaufen aber gebraucht ist sie natürlich billiger. Wenn du ebay nicht magst, dann mal bei Amazon schauen - da gibt es auch gebrauchte Ware.
Außerdem muss man die Kamera ja noch modifizieren: Also aufschrauben IR-Filter entfernen (kleinens glasähnliches Plättchen hinter der Linse) und dann vor die Kamera ein Stück von nem alten Fotoaparat-Film oder die Datenscheibe einer Diskette um das sichtbare Licht zu filtern.

Danach den Exposure-Wert richtig einstellen und dann wieder in Freetrack i420 wählen und dann gehts auch schon fast los. Wenn man keine 2 linken Hände hat, dann dauert das vielleicht nen halben Nachmittag inklusive der Konfiguration von FreeTrack - vorrausgesetzt man hat den Clip mit den LEDs schon fertig.


----------



## Aiyon (6. März 2010)

gibt es irgendwelche probleme die bei vx1000 auftreten wenn man da einen umbau vornimmt (irgendwas worauf ich bei der kamera besonders aufpassen muss?)
die kamera hab ich nun bestellt amazon (neu)
die dioden werde ich morgen noch bei conrad bestellen


----------



## Nasenbaer (6. März 2010)

Aiyon schrieb:


> gibt es irgendwelche probleme die bei vx1000 auftreten wenn man da einen umbau vornimmt (irgendwas worauf ich bei der kamera besonders aufpassen muss?)
> die kamera hab ich nun bestellt amazon (neu)
> die dioden werde ich morgen noch bei conrad bestellen


Einfach der Umbauanleitung auf der Freetrack-Seite folgen. Zum Entfernen des IR-Filters, so wie im Guide beschrieben, ein spitzes Messer nehmen. Ich hatte das überlesen und nen Uhrenmacher-Schraubenzieher genommen. Der IR-Filter hat so nicht am Stück überlebt. Ist zwar nicht weiter schlimm aber wenn man mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden sein sollte könnte man den IR-filter wieder einbauen und die Cam als normale Cam nutzen.


----------



## LEGION669 (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
das hört sich alles super an hier! Aber ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung von sowas wie löten, schalten und mit Volt rummachen.

Also ich habe eine PlayStation3-EYE-kamera (habe gelesen dass sie bis zu 120fps unterstützen soll), den PC-Treiber habe ich mir gerade runtergeladen sowie die FREETRACK-software (v2.2).

Brauche ich jetzt nur noch drei Dioden die ich dann irgendwie an meinen Kopfhörern befestige oder ist da noch mehr zu tun? (Ich will das für das Rennspiel GTR2 benutzen) Ich kann mir schon denken dass da noch mehr zu tun ist, ich hab´s ja gelesen. Aber vielleicht ist die PS3-cam ja schon empfindlich genug?

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand das nötige zusammenbauen und schicken? Ich wäre gerne bereit 30 Euro zu bezahlen!!

PS: Mein Rang 'Schraubenverwechsler' passt sehr gut zu mir!!


----------



## LEGION669 (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo?

Ich bin damit echt überfordert. Ich hab nicht mal das nötige Werkzeug. Hat hier jemand eine funktionierende PS3-cam? Die soll ja gut laufen mit Freetrack.

Hier meine e-Mail:

*theLEGION669@googlemail.com*


----------



## LEGION669 (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ´nen shop gefunden, aber jetzt frage ich mich, welche von den beiden folgenden mir für GTR2 reicht:

Die für 45$:

Camera + OEM Lens and Mount (OEM Filter Removed) (OEM) - $45.00 : Peau Productions - Store

Die für 60$:

Camera + OEM Lens and Mount + IR BP Filter (OEM F Rmvd) (OEM) - $60.00 : Peau Productions - Store

Brauche ich unbedingt den Light-blocking filter?

edit: Die Schaltlitze ist für die Stabilisierung des Drahtes mit den IR-dioden gedacht, oder?


----------



## deeway (6. Juli 2010)

Juha

werde mein "Trackir" auch bald basteln 

will am liebsten meine WiiRemote nehmen 

Frage : 

1. WiiRemote einfach anmelden per Bluetooth an Rechner
2. einfach eine Wii Infrarot Sensorleiste kaufen gehen ( kostet mit Kabel ca 3 Euro ... ohne Kabel ca 6 Euro ) 
3. die Sensorleiste oder die Dioden da drin einfach auf ein Gestell bauen (z.b. Brille ) 
4. Spaß Haben 


so kann ich mir das doch vorstellen  ??


----------



## Nasenbaer (6. Juli 2010)

deeway schrieb:


> Juha
> 
> werde mein "Trackir" auch bald basteln
> 
> ...


1. Nein. Mit "einfach" ist da nichts. Ich hab sie nicht an Vista oder Win7 anmelden können, jedenfalls nicht mit der integrierten Bluetooth-Unterstützung. Am besten einen Bluetooth-Stick mit aktueller BlueSoleil-Software kaufen.
2. Nein. Lieber die im ersten Thread aufgelisteten Dioden kaufen ...
3. ... und die entsprechende Schaltung realisieren.
4. Nein, denn je nach Güte deines Gestells kann die Kalibrierung aufwändig bzw gar nicht funktionieren. Sind für das Gestell ungünstige Maße verwendet worden, so liegen die Dioden beim Drehen des Kopfes mal schnell in einer Linie zur WiiMote und dadurch werden diese dann nicht mehr als separate Dioden erkannt.

Ich empfehle auch eher eine Microsoft Wbcam vx-1000 (gebraucht bei ebay für 10-15€). Muss man zwar aufschrauben und ein kleines Plättchen entfernen aber IMO arbeiten die konsistenter als die WiiMote. Zudem gibts das Bluetooth problem nicht dank USB und Batterien braucht man auch nicht mehr.


----------



## deeway (7. Juli 2010)

So hab mir mal die IR Dioden bestellt von Conrad 

danach war ich im Baumarkt und hab mir überlegt wie ich den Sensor für den Kopf bastle .. 

da ist mir eine wundervolle Sache in die Augen gefallen  womit ich mein "3 Points Clip" bauen kann 

Osram DOT IT - Lämpchen  ( Durchmesser ca 6.5 cm - Preis 7 Euro ) 

http://s7.directupload.net/images/100707/425swzzi.jpg


- 3 LED`s drin die ich gleich ausbauen und mit Kabel verlängern kann 
- genau die größe wie eine Ohrmuschel von meinem Headset ( einfach an die Seite dran kleben/schrauben ) 
- An und Ausschalten einfach auf die silberne Fläche drücken der Lampe
- Batterien alles drin 



werd dann jetzt 2 Plasteröhrchen rausschaun lassen wo die IR Dioden dran kommen und 1 Diode direkt an die Seite der Osram Lampe und die Maße beachten so wie es in der FreeTrack Software steht 

finde dann hat man eine schicke Sache .. 


wird dann in etwa so aussehen , bloß ohne Kabel  

http://www.free-track.net/images/point_model_gallery/preatorien_01.jpg



wegen dem Empfänger muss ich mal schaun ob WiiMote oder Cam .. Bluesolei und 2 Bluetooth Sticks hab ich als Cam die ich noch nicht getestet habe habe ich noch zu Hause meine "Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000" .. die auch in der Liste steht von FreeTrack --


----------



## Nasenbaer (7. Juli 2010)

@deeway

Bist du dir sicher, dass die Daten für die IR-Dioden und die Osram-LEDs identisch sind? Ich bezweifle, dass IF und Betriebsspannung identisch sind.


----------



## deeway (7. Juli 2010)

laut Berechnen muss ich nichts dran machen .. normal müsste ich ein bissel niedrigeren Widerstand benutzen .. 

die Osram Teile haben nur einen Gesamtwiderstand und dann 3 weiße LED´s parallel geschalten .. 

wenn ich jetzt den Vorwiderstand berechne der jetzt drin sein sollte .. komm ich auf ca 26 Ohm ... gemessen hab ich an den eingebauten Widerstand ca 24 Ohm 

habe das selbe mit den Daten einer IR Diode gemacht ( 1.5Volt , 100mA )

da komm ich zum Schluß drauf das ich einen Vorwiderstand von ca 12 Ohm brauch ... 

also kann ich theoretisch auch die 24 Ohm drin lassen ..


----------



## Nasenbaer (7. Juli 2010)

deeway schrieb:


> laut Berechnen muss ich nichts dran machen .. normal müsste ich ein bissel niedrigeren Widerstand benutzen ..
> 
> die Osram Teile haben nur einen Gesamtwiderstand und dann 3 weiße LED´s parallel geschalten ..
> 
> ...


Ok hast dir darüber also Gedanken gemacht. Viele haben von E-Technik keine Ahnung und haben im Physik-Unterricht wohl geschlafen aber das trifft hier wohl nicht zu. Dann ist ja gut. Berichte mal wenns fertig ist.


----------



## rebel4life (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass du die 880nm bestellt hast, die 950nm sind zwar billiger, dafür in einem Bereich den den Sensor wesentlich schlechter wahrnimmt.


----------



## deeway (7. Juli 2010)

@rebel 

jopps die hab ich mir geholt  mit 880nm

"IR-EMITTER SFH487P T1"


----------



## deeway (11. Juli 2010)

so fertig gebaut 

funktioniert alles 1a .. 

benutze die XBOX 360 Live Cam .. die macht konstante 60fps ..  

hier erstmal mein noch nicht ganz fertiger IR Sender  + ein Bild von FreeTrack von mir :


Bild 1 : 

http://s7.directupload.net/images/100711/dwkyp6cu.jpg

Bild 2 : 

http://s3.directupload.net/images/100711/o5eqk539.jpg

Bild 3 :

http://s5.directupload.net/images/100711/j8uqeyka.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Funktion ..

- eine Osram DOT-It Lampe

- normal sind in der Osram Lampe 3 Batterien .. habe aber nur 2 benutzt .. ( reicht vollkommen aus ) 

- dann hab ich 2 Alu Stäbe genommen und festgemacht an der Osram Lampe ( jetzt erstmal noch fixiert mit Heißklebepistole )

-LED`s ausgelötet vn der Lampe und durch Kabel ersetzt und nach draußen geführt an die Gestänge .. wo dann 3 IR Dioden sind 

- Ein und Ausschalten mit dem original Schalter in der Lampe .. ( oberteil kommt noch drauf .. damit man nichts mehr von den Kabel sieht .. 

- was jetzt noch fehlt ist dieses Teil an ein Headset oder so noch festmachen  


Preisliste ca : 

Osram DOT-It Lampe : ca 7 Euro 
Alustab : gabs im Baumarkt 1m : ca. 1.59 Euro 
IR Dioden 3 Stück : ca. 2.50 Euro

Xbox 360 Vision Live Webcam hatte ich noch von damals .. kostet aber ca 15 - 20 Euro  

das wars .. Materialkosten ca 11 Euro + Webcam  


lg Dee


----------



## Nasenbaer (11. Juli 2010)

Das sieht ja richtig gut aus. Wo hast du eigentlich diese Aluröhrchen herbekommen? Überlege nämlich meinen Headset-Clip auch so zu bauen. 
Derzeit habe ich nämlich eine aus Blech zurecht geschnittene Variante aber die ist klobig und dank der 2 AA-Batterien auch nicht besonders leicht.


----------



## deeway (11. Juli 2010)

Das Aluröhrchen hab ich aus dem Baumarkt

um genau zu sein aus "Toom" .. lagen dort wo auch Gewindestangen usw lagen .. 

kosten wie oben geschrieben .. 1m Stange ca 1,60 Euro ... gabs auch in mehreren Durchmessern .. das auf meinem Foto war das kleinste ( 6mm )


----------



## Nasenbaer (11. Juli 2010)

deeway schrieb:


> Das Aluröhrchen hab ich aus dem Baumarkt
> 
> um genau zu sein aus "Toom" .. lagen dort wo auch Gewindestangen usw lagen ..
> 
> kosten wie oben geschrieben .. 1m Stange ca 1,60 Euro ... gabs auch in mehreren Durchmessern .. das auf meinem Foto war das kleinste ( 6mm )


Ok thx. Toom haben wir hier zur Not auch, falls das keiner in meiner Nähe hat. 

Und schonmal ausprobiert in nem Spiel?


----------



## rebel4life (11. Juli 2010)

Gerade Webcam ersteigert, die VX-1000 und zwar für nen Euro.


----------



## deeway (11. Juli 2010)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Ok thx. Toom haben wir hier zur Not auch, falls das keiner in meiner Nähe hat.
> 
> Und schonmal ausprobiert in nem Spiel?



japps  

benutze es zur Zeit ausschließlich nur bei "rFactor" .. dort klappt es Super und alles flüssig


----------



## R4Z3R (9. August 2010)

hallo super idee.
Ich hab ne frage wenn ich einfach eine aaa Baterie mit 1.5 Volt dran baue an die 3 Leds in Parallelschaltung, dann brauch ich doch gar  kein wiederstand oder ?

Welche litze hast du benutzt?


----------



## Nasenbaer (9. August 2010)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> hallo super idee.
> Ich hab ne frage wenn ich einfach eine aaa Baterie mit 1.5 Volt dran baue an die 3 Leds in Parallelschaltung, dann brauch ich doch gar  kein wiederstand oder ?
> 
> Welche litze hast du benutzt?



Und wie begrenzt du denn die Stromstärke I_F?


----------



## R4Z3R (10. August 2010)

wieso  begrenzen es kommen 1,5 Volt raus und die leds arbeiten auch mit 1,5 oder verstehe ich da was falsch man braucht doch nur einen wiederstand für die USB variante.


----------



## Nasenbaer (10. August 2010)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> wieso  begrenzen es kommen 1,5 Volt raus und die leds arbeiten auch mit 1,5 oder verstehe ich da was falsch man braucht doch nur einen wiederstand für die USB variante.



Volt ist die Einheit für die Stromspannung. Ich rede von der Stromstärke also Ampere. Leuchtdioden sollte man in der Regel nicht ohne Vorwiderstand betreiben.
Verzichtest du auf einen solchen Widerstand ist I_F unnötig hoch und damit werden auch die Batterien unnötig stark belastet. Zudem werden auch die Dioden wärmer wodurch ihre Lebenszeit gemindert wird.
Wie hoch die Ströme tatsächlich sind bei einer solchen Spannung habe ich mir aber nicht genau angeschaut. Darum empfehle ich die Schaltungen, sow wie sie hier im Forum oder auf der FreeTrack-Seite angegeben wurden, nachzubauen, es sei denn man weiß wirklich was man tut.

P.S.: Widerstand schreibt man mit kurzem i, schließlich hat das nichts mit Wiederholung, Wiedergeburt, etc. zu tun.


----------



## R4Z3R (10. August 2010)

danke Nasenbaer für die Infos bin da nicht so ehrfahren mit ja was soll ich den genau tun den so genau steht das hier nicht drin . Den auf der ersten seite steht 3 widerstände nur bei usb variante.


----------



## Nasenbaer (10. August 2010)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> danke Nasenbaer für die Infos bin da nicht so ehrfahren mit ja was soll ich den genau tun den so genau steht das hier nicht drin . Den auf der ersten seite steht 3 widerstände nur bei usb variante.



Ich sag dir mal wie ich das gemacht habe:

Zunächst einmal ins Datenblatt der LED geschaut. Die sind beim Online-Händler (hier Conrad) eigentlich immer mit verlinkt:
http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d.../153858-da-01-ml-IR_Emitter_SFH487P_de_en.pdf

Darin sucht man sich Durchlassstrom und Durchlassspannung raus:
Der Durchlassstrom I_F = 100mA (mit _ meine ich tiefergestellt)
Durchlassspannung U_F = 1,5V (die Amis nehmen nennen es V_F)

Eine Batterie hat 1,5V (ein Akku 1,2V). Weil ich nen Vorwiderstand für die Dioden nehme um den maximalen Stromfluss auf die oben genannten 100mA zu begrenzen, brauche ich 2 Batterien bzw. Akkus, d.h. ich habe 3V bzw 2,8V als Versorgungsspannung.

Diese Werte gibt man dann einfach in die Free-Track Assembly Wizard Maske ein und diese errechnet die notwendigen Vorwiderstände. Diese bestellt man sich dann zusammen mit den Dioden bei Conrad, lötet alles zusammen und baut sich dann eine Halterung für den ganzen Kram.

Bei den Dioden auch auf die richtige Polung aufpassen - dazu sind ihre Beine unterschiedlich lang. Langes Beinchen = Kathode = Minus-Pol, kurzes Beinchen = Anode = Plus-Pol.


Ich empfehle dir auch bei Conrad gleich eine Batteriehalterung (musst bisschen suchen) zu kaufen, damit du beide Batterien ohne löten etc. wechseln kannst. Sowas gibt es auch inklusive Schalter, dann braucht man nicht immer eine Batterie nach dem Bebrauch raussnehmen. Und bei der Konstruktion der Halterung ist auch nicht Gedankenlos drauf los zu basteln - lieber vorher genau Gedanken man und dann anfangen.
Achso und dann auch lieber 1-2 Dioden und Widerstände mehr kaufen, falls man doch mal was kaputt bekommt. Eine Nachbestellung lohnt sich wegen der Versandkosten nicht. ^^


----------



## R4Z3R (10. August 2010)

ok 
ich habe hier im thread diesen link gefunen der entspricht auch ziemlich deiner beschreibung .
FreeTrack Forum - Easy build setup with SFH485P
ich würde dann das hier kaufen ist das so gut ? also :
leds : IR-EMITTER SFH487P T1 im Conrad Online Shop
widerstand dann  mit 0,6 watt eigentlich stand aufm link nur 0,25 aber ich finde bei conrad nix 
geht der auch WIDERSTAND METALL 0,6 W 5% 0R27 BF 0207 im Conrad Online Shop
 der hat 27 ohm .
und geht die litze ??
STEUERLITZE LIY-H05 V-K 1,5 BLAU 10M im Conrad Online Shop

Könntest du mir bei conrad ein passenden batterie halter raussuchen bitte ? bzw hast du 2 kleine sprich aaa oder 2 große genommen also mignon AA

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/651041/BATTERIEHALTER-3-MICRO-GESCHLOSSEN
der ist geschlossen aber der ist für 3 . oder lieber denn aber  der ist offen für 2 http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/617970/BATTERIEHALTERUNG-L-FUeR-2-MICRO

Und muss ich die steuer litze da irgendwie dran schweißen ?


----------



## Nasenbaer (10. August 2010)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> ok
> ich habe hier im thread diesen link gefunen der entspricht auch ziemlich deiner beschreibung .
> FreeTrack Forum - Easy build setup with SFH485P
> ich würde dann das hier kaufen ist das so gut ? also :
> ...




Die Angabe in Watt bei Widerständen gibt ihre maximale Belastbarkeit an. P = U*I ergibt dann den tatsächlich anliegen Wert. I ist bei uns 100mA und U irgendwas unter 3V (da etwas über der Diode abfällt und etwas über dem Widerstand) und dadurch kommst du auf 3*0,1 und damit 0,3 Watt maximal. Da die Diode ja auch ein bisschen Spannung "abbekommt" ist man sicher unter 0,25W.
Hält der Widerstand nun mehr auf, so ist er auch für höhere Spannungen/Ströme geeignet. Macht also nichts, wenn der benötigte Wert überboten wird.

Die Litze geht natürlich aber 1,5mm Querschnitt sind schon ziemlich fett. Diese STEUERLITZE LiY 0,5 GELB 10M im Conrad Online Shop hat nur 0,5mm und ist darum besser zu verlegen.

Ich habe 2x Mignon/AA/R6 Akkus genommen.
Ne Batteriehalterung kannst du dir aber selbst raussuchen - Batterihlaterung, batteriehalter, batteriebox liefern genügend Ergebnisse. Ne ordentliche Variante für AAA (am besten mit Schalter) darfst du dir aus den etlichen Treffern aber selber raussuchen. 

EDIT: Hier http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_14720&promotionareaSearchDetail=005 aber ohne Schalter. Den kann man aber auch separat dazu kaufen oder wie ich einfach immer eine Batterie rausnehmen. ^^


----------



## R4Z3R (10. August 2010)

danke für die Arbeit . ok dann nimm ich die 0,5 und sorry das ich jetzt so blöd frage aber die litze kann man bei + und - dran machen oder.
ok also dan ist das jetzt meine bestellung :
IR-EMITTER SFH487P T1 im Conrad Online Shop

WIDERSTAND METALL 0,6 W 5% 0R27 BF 0207 im Conrad Online Shop

STEUERLITZE LiY 0,5 SCHWARZ 10M im Conrad Online Shop

BATTERIEHALTERUNG L FÜR 2 MICRO im Conrad Online Shop

und ne cam besorg ich mir bei ebay .

Kannst du mir noch zipps geben für die befästigung am Headset ?
und kannst du mit vllt paar bilder von deinem reinstellen ?


----------



## Nasenbaer (10. August 2010)

Litze ist nichts anderes als ein isoliertes Kabel - also natürlich.
2 unterschiedliche Farben sind natürlich sinnvoll um den Überblick zu behalten wo + und wo - ist aber eine technische Notwendigkeit gibt es natürlich nicht. Kannst die Minusleitung auch einfach markieren indem zu die Isolierung an den Enden mit nem schwarzen Edding anmalst (schwarz steht allgemein für Minus und Rot für Plus).
Nimm also am besten eine Farbe, die zu deiner Halterung passt damit das etwas schöner aussieht. ^^


----------



## R4Z3R (10. August 2010)

Ok hab ich mir schon gedacht dass das so ist aber fragen kostet ja nix . 
danke dir wirklich ich bin in der 8achten klasse und naja physik kenntnisse nicht überragend.


----------



## Nasenbaer (10. August 2010)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> Ok hab ich mir schon gedacht dass das so ist aber fragen kostet ja nix .
> danke dir wirklich ich bin in der 8achten klasse und naja physik kenntnisse nicht überragend.


Naja dann weißt du ja jetzt wofür es sich zu kernen lohnt - so weltfremd ist das alles nicht.


----------



## R4Z3R (11. August 2010)

Ja schule ist doch ganz interresant


----------



## nockel (5. Januar 2011)

Hi,

bin zufällig auf diesen thread gestoßen, ich wollte mir trackIR zulegen, jedoch sind mir 130-200,- zu viel für den spaß. habe dann gelesen, dass man dieses auch selbst basteln kann.

ich nutze es für einen flugsim, sowie battleground europe. Daher folgende Fragen, ist die Wii Remote besser als ne webcam?
Gibt es bei Freetrack auch die Möglichkeit zu zoomen? als Kopf zum Monitor bewegen etc?

Da ich basteltechnisch nicht so der typ bin, gibt es hier jemanden der so etwas für mich herstellen kann


----------



## ethickill (17. Januar 2011)

Hab mal eine Frage an euch...(falls noch wer da ist^^)

bin grad auch dabei mir das Teil zu bauen, hab aber leider ein problem...

und zwar liefert meine Laptop Webcam mit nem stück von so einer Diskettenscheibe nur noch 3fps, gibt es da einen Trick um die fps zu erhöhen?

würde mich über eine Atwort freuen^^


----------



## Nasenbaer (17. Januar 2011)

ethickill schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage an euch...(falls noch wer da ist^^)
> 
> bin grad auch dabei mir das Teil zu bauen, hab aber leider ein problem...
> 
> ...


Das liegt daran, dass, aufgrund der scheinbar schlechten Lichtverhältnisse, die Belichtungszeit pro Bild erhöht wird. Somit kann man natürlich insgesamt weniger Bilder pro Sekunde erzeugen -> weniger fps.
Meist nennt sich das in der Kameraeinstellung Auto-Exposure und das muss man ausschalten, falls möglich. Manchmal ist der Abschaltknopf grau (nicht anklickbar), dann kann man den mit Vistaenabler wieder aktivieren. (Google findet gleich als ersten Treffer das FreeTrack-Forum ). Zur Not die FreeTrack-Seite mal durchforsten, wenn du Hilfe dazu brauchst.


----------



## ethickill (17. Januar 2011)

hab vistaenabler versucht, funktioniert auch super, blos übernimmt er die Einstellungen welche ich mache nicht...
d.h. es ist noch wie davor


----------



## Nasenbaer (17. Januar 2011)

ethickill schrieb:


> hab vistaenabler versucht, funktioniert auch super, blos übernimmt er die Einstellungen welche ich mache nicht...
> d.h. es ist noch wie davor


Dann bleibt dir wohl nur ne extra cam dafür zu kaufen (bekommt man gebraucht auf ebay meist günstig und Garantie wäre nach dem Entfernen des IR-Filters ohnehin weg).


----------



## ethickill (17. Januar 2011)

ok dann mache ich mich mal auf die suche, irgendwelche billige Webcam empfehlungen für mich?


----------



## Nasenbaer (17. Januar 2011)

ethickill schrieb:


> ok dann mache ich mich mal auf die suche, irgendwelche billige Webcam empfehlungen für mich?


Wie gesagt - FreeTrack-Webseite lesen: Webcam compatibility


----------



## muertel (18. Januar 2011)

Oder, bevor du die Cam auseinander baust mal "FacetrackNoIR" probieren -erfordert zwar sehr viel Feintuning, funzt aber ohne IR-Dioden, Filter etc...

Einen Versuchs wärs wert, eine Webcam hat mittlerweile eh fast jeder zuhause


----------



## ethickill (19. Januar 2011)

funktioniert FacetrackNoIr gut?
hab grad nur 56K Leitung


----------



## muertel (19. Januar 2011)

Es funktioniert gut, sofern du die richtigen Einstellungen für dich findest...also viel rumspielen an der Software!

Habs selber nicht um Einsatz, habe aber viel positives darüber gehört!


----------



## ethickill (19. Januar 2011)

Braucht es viel mehr rechenleistung als Freetrackir?
hab nur 2*2,1Ghz zur verfügung^^


----------



## ethickill (21. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab es mir in der Schule gezogen, es funktioniert fast perfekt , wären da nicht die Fps der Kamera die bei 11 Hz rumschwirren...

aber trotzdem gute Lösung


----------



## Leoalex01 (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich finde dieses Forum mit der Idee zum selber basteln eines IR-Tracks super und kann es nur unterstützen. Erstens finde ich es nicht gut, daß die großen Firmen einem mit dem Zubehör das Geld aus den Taschen ziehen und zweitens reißt es einem vom PC weg.

Also ich suche auch ein IR-Track und versuche nun selber, dank Euer Seite, mir einen selber zu bauen.

Jetzt habe ich eine Frage zu der Geometrie des IR Tracks mit drei LEDs an einer Kopfseite.
Bei den Maßen, die ich bei FreeTrack gefunden habe, erkannte ich, dass die mittlere LED um 30mm aus dem Mittelpunkt
zur Seite montiert ist.
Ja - Nein ?
Und das die obere LED zur Mitte 40mm sowie die untere LED zur Mitte 70mm im Abstand angebracht ist.
Ja - Nein?

Wie sieht es mit der Montage am Headset aus. Muss die Achse der übereinander stehenden LEDs genau senkrecht sein?

Danke für eine Antwort
Tschau

Leoalex


----------



## muertel (27. Mai 2011)

Schön, dass dir dieser Thread gefällt 


Die Maße sind nicht soooo wichtig, sprich du musst dich nicht zu 100% daran halten! Wichtig ist nur, dass wenn du deine Konstruktion fertig gebaut hast, diese genau abmisst und die Werte dann in der Software einträgst!

Zur anderen Frage: Die LEDs sollten schon senkrecht sein, aber wenn da ein bisschen eine Neigung drinnen ist macht das auch nix aus! Probier es einfach mal aus, dann merkst du auch sofort obs Probleme gibt oder ob alles hinhaut!


----------



## Leoalex01 (27. Mai 2011)

@muertel

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich acker mich gerade durch das FreeTrack Forum durch, wobei mein Englisch nicht so dolle ist und ich nicht alles verstehe.
Was ich noch nicht gefunden habe ist, muß beim Game z.B. Il-2 1946 die Software von FreeTrack im Hintergrund laufen oder 
wird der IR-Track so erkannt?
Soll heißen: ich starte FreeTrack -> starte IL-2 1946 oder wie mache ich meinem PC klar, das ich so`n Geweih jetzt hab.

Also bis dann
Tschau
Leoalex


----------



## muertel (27. Mai 2011)

Die Software muss natürlich im Hintergrund laufen - das Programm steuert ja die Webcam an, wertet die Daten der LEDs aus und gibt sie an das Spiel weiter!

Nicht alle Games werden unterstützt, aber solche Sachen wie Flugsims (IL2, FSX, DCS: Ka-50 und A10C, Lock On und auch Arcadeflieger wie Wings of Prey, HAWX...) und natürlich auch Rennsimulationen!

Die einzige Einstellung, welche du in manchen Games noch vornehmen musst, ist "TrackIR" auf "ON" zu stellen - in den meisten Spielen ist sogar das unnötig, wenn die Software läuft dann funkioniert das auch auf Anhieb!

- TrackIR Software starten (kurzer Check ob auch alles erkannt wird, hast dort ein Vorschaufenster wo die die Bewegungen sehen kannst)
- Spiel starten
- (notfalls TrackIR in den Optionen einschalten)
- Spass haben

Wenn du Probleme mit dem offiziellem Forum hast, kannst du die Fragen ja hier stellen und wir versuchen zu helfen


----------



## kajot (27. Mai 2011)

Hi hi,

ist die PS3 Eye-Cam eigentlich Win7 64Bit kompatibel?

edit:
habs erst jetzt gerafft.. Es geht mit der Ps2 und nicht mit der PS3-Cam.


----------



## Leoalex01 (27. Mai 2011)

@muertel

Danke muertel,
jetzt muss ich nur noch mein IR-Truck basteln.
Ich versuche es mit der OSRAM DoIt-Lampe. Alurohr habe ich, Kabel auch, LED kommen noch, Webcam kommt auch (7,-€) und dann gehts los.

Danke für die Hilfestellungen und für das Angebot.

Werde mich auf jeden Fall melden, wenn ich fertig bin und mein Erfolg/Misserfolg mitteilen.

Tschau
Leoalex


----------



## Leoalex01 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
  gerade wollte ich meine LEDs einlöten, zur Sicherheit noch mal schauen, und was sehe ich da?
  Verwirrung pur    !
  Bei Wikipedia ist der lange Kontakt als PLUS + angegeben und auf einem Link, was hier angeboten wird, ist es der kurze Kontakt.

  Kann mir jemand schnell weiterhelfen?

  Hier noch mal schnell die Links:

FreeTrack Forum - Easy build setup with SFH485P

Leuchtdiode

  Danke erstmal
  Leoalex


----------



## Leoalex01 (8. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich nochmal.
Habe jetzt im Netz mal rumgesucht. Alle Seiten sagen, daß "normalerweise" der lange Stift der Pluspol ist.
Werde es jetzt so machen und das lange Füßchen als Plus annehmen.

Drückt mir die Daumen, daß es richtig war.

Gruß


----------



## Leoalex01 (8. Juni 2011)

Hi,
  also ich habe alles verlötet und will es in der FreeTrack -Software testen.
  Aber sie läuft nicht stabil.
  Bevor ich richtig versuche die Einstellungen zu ändern, bekomme ich nach 2-3min eine Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Kennt ihr das?
  Ich habe Windows7, liegt es daran?
  Saublöd, jetzt konnte ich noch nicht mal testen ob meine IR-Dioden gehen.

  Gruß
  Leoalex


----------



## Leoalex01 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo muertel,

kannst Du mir vielleicht deine Einstellungen der Kamera per PDF, JPG oder wie auch immer zusenden?
Ich meine die Einstellungen der FreeTrack-Software und der Microsoft Kamera.
Ich bekomme es nicht hin.

Muß auch das Geweih neu bauen, da ich die Abstände der Dioden zu klein  gewählt habe, 45mm zu 45mm zur dritten Diode in der Mitte und die Leistung  mit 2 AAA-Batterien reicht auch nicht, ich sehe sie nicht in der Kamera.
Erst wenn ich ganz nahe, ca 10cm bin, sehe ich drei Diodenleuchtflecken.
Mist!

Gruß
Leoalex

PS: der Softwarefehler ist nur im Demomodus. Nachher läuft sie stabil........


----------



## muertel (13. Juni 2011)

Sorry, bin im Urlaub... Werde Ende der Woche auf deine Fragen antworten können - in der Zwischenzeit kannst du ein bisschen in den Einstellungen rumspielen ...irgendwo solltest du die Sensitivität der Kamera anpassen können, damit die Dioden auch aus größerer Entfernung erkannt werden.


----------



## Leoalex01 (14. Juni 2011)

Hi ich schon wieder,

  scheint so zu sein, das ich hier momentan der Einzige bin, der Probleme hat............

  @muertel
  so langsam bekomme ich die Einstellungen der Kamera hin. Es klappt noch nicht so super, mein größter Abstand zur Kamera ist zur Zeit ca. 60-70cm aber besser als zu Anfang.
  Gehe ich weiter weg, werden die Punkte zu schwach oder ich bekomme Störungen ins Bild.

  Was auch nicht geht ist der Zoom. 
  Gehen nur über die Tasten [Entf] [Ende] [Bild nach unten]
  Bewege ich mich zur Kamera, gehe ich bei FreeTrack  nach hinten, gehe ich weiter weg von der Kamera, gehe ich bei FreeTrack vor.
  Wobei die Vor- und Zurückbewegungen im Game nicht oder fast nicht bemerkbar sind.
  Auch die Auf- und Abbewegungen sind minimal.
  Soll heißen, die Ruderpaddels sehe ich nicht mehr oder die Sicht nach unten zu den Instrumenten bzw. nach oben aus dem Cockpit.

  Du hast auf deinen ersten Seiten auch eine Ansicht eingestellt in der du  die Seite anwählen kannst, an der die IR-Sender angebracht sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Die habe ich nicht so. Ich kann nicht links oder rechts am Kopf anwählen. So sind meine Seitwärtsbewegungen auch immer ungleich. Eine geht nach seitwärts hinten, eine seitwärts vor.


Also du siehst lauter neue Fragen


Einen schönen Urlaub noch
bis dann


Leoalex


----------

